# TiVo Stream 4k is NOW AVAILABLE



## cwoody222

$50 intro price ends 5/27 so hurry up!

https://www.tivo.com/products/stream-4k


----------



## dave13077

I no longer have any Tivos. But if they offered Hulu with Live tv ( which I currently have with a Roku) I would be all over it.


----------



## Noelmel

Got mine so excited! Wish it was on Amazon just because I have a lot of Amazon credit card points and a gift card but oh well. My luck it’ll be on there later today when I get home from work lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra

TiVo dropped a Tweet:

It's here.


----------



## dmk1974

Do AppleTV or Disney+ service work on this yet though, right? Any other big ones missing at launch? Without those, to me this is not something to get excited about. No better than my Roku running along side of my "regular" TiVo box.


----------



## foghorn2

If you are thinking of getting 2, Id rather get one first, see how you like it, then get a second. There is no advantage of getting 2 together unless you are paying extra for speedy shipping.

Also in sure Amascam and Best Butt will sell it for $50 when it goes on sale.


----------



## JLV03

Is it Micro USB or USB-C?

*Interface*
HDMI 2.0a, Micro USB2.0, USB-C


----------



## mobilelawyer

I'm not getting one. I already have an nVidia Shield for the Android TV experience and apps, a TiVo Bolt to record off air, and a Roku Ultra to stream Apple TV. 
If the new TiVo streamer had an Apple TV app, I would bite. I will monitor these discussions to see some reviews and maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## foghorn2

This thing is finicky with HDMI settings, after you set it up, set static settings for HDMI, not automatic unless you want headaches.


----------



## foghorn2

mobilelawyer said:


> I'm not getting one. I already have an nVidia Shield for the Android TV experience and apps, a TiVo Bolt to record off air, and a Roku Ultra to stream Apple TV.
> If the new TiVo streamer had an Apple TV app, I would bite. I will monitor these discussions to see some reviews and maybe I'll change my mind.


Whats $50 if you have all those devices. And you get a nice cute tivo mini remote. Just get one!


----------



## monkeydust

Wow, it says mine shipped already.


----------



## mobilelawyer

foghorn2 said:


> Whats $50 if you have all those devices. And you get a nice cute tivo mini remote. Just get one!


I'm wavering already.


----------



## stuart628

This thing doesnt have apple tv+ that I know of but I ordered three to replace my apple tvs


----------



## schatham

I have this message. *"There are no valid services available for this Zip Code."*

And my address is correct but they added this. *Armed Forces Middle East *

I can't order because no shipping because it says* Armed Forces Middle East*

My Tivo account has no Armed Forces Middle East in it, so nothing to correct.


----------



## stuart628

You have to edit your address in the my account section....mine went from ohio to delaware....very easy to do.


----------



## schatham

stuart628 said:


> You have to edit your address in the my account section....mine went from ohio to delaware....very easy to do.


It's correct in my account.


----------



## stuart628

interesting...no where in your account is the Armed forces middle east? I had that same error and like I said it was because in the my account section my state changed.


----------



## schatham

stuart628 said:


> interesting...no where in your account is the Armed forces middle east? I had that same error and like I said it was because in the my account section my state changed.


Weird, now I can't order.

I went back selected ship here, changed address, then it went right back to adding the Middle East.

*Great roll out Tivo!*


----------



## jaselzer

foghorn2 said:


> This thing is finicky with HDMI settings, after you set it up, set static settings for HDMI, not automatic unless you want headaches.


How did you get it already?


----------



## Mike5454

Does it work with YouTube tv as opposed to just sling? Sling doesn’t carry my local channels and YouTube tv does


----------



## manhole

Order 220XX. Hopefully that means they already sold 22k units.


----------



## jaselzer

Mike5454 said:


> Does it work with YouTube tv as opposed to just sling? Sling doesn't carry my local channels and YouTube tv does


I assume it will work since it is Android, but YTTV will not be fully integrated into the guide. It will just be a regular app you can use.


----------



## terpfan1980

If I could use it in place of a TiVo Mini, then I might consider one. Otherwise I don't know that I really need one of these at this time. I've got plenty of streaming options built in or available through other devices that I already bought and introducing another means getting others in the household to consider learning how to use whatever the newest is. They already have enough issues figuring out the ones that were already here, mostly getting lost in how to switch from TiVo (Live TV or recorded) over to use of the streaming devices and vice versa.


----------



## Dan203

I'm in


----------



## dmurphy

Have 3 of these on the way. Why not?

Best case, it kicks butt and replaces our Apple TVs.
Worst case, I've got a couple of Chromecast sticks with kick-ass remotes.

I've peed away $150 on way worse things.


----------



## pldoolittle

terpfan1980 said:


> If I could use it in place of a TiVo Mini, then I might consider one. Otherwise I don't know that I really need one of these at this time. I've got plenty of streaming options built in or available through other devices that I already bought and introducing another means getting others in the household to consider learning how to use whatever the newest is. They already have enough issues figuring out the ones that were already here, mostly getting lost in how to switch from TiVo (Live TV or recorded) over to use of the streaming devices and vice versa.


This.


----------



## mattyro7878

For someone like myself who has only streamed from devices made for other purposes, ie..Samsung TV , Tivos, TLC TV,. This will be the first device I bought strictly for streaming (and dvr integration!!) so Im kinda excited. Mine has shipped.


----------



## curtis0620

Does it have e multiple profiles?


Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmurphy

jaselzer said:


> I assume it will work since it is Android, but YTTV will not be fully integrated into the guide. It will just be a regular app you can use.


Right. As long as this has Google Play Store access (it appears to) - this could be a full replacement for my Fire Stick. With a much better interface, better remote and will get better over time.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## foghorn2

Dan203 said:


> I'm in


 all ?


----------



## jimpmc

dmurphy said:


> Right. As long as this has Google Play Store access (it appears to) - this could be a full replacement for my Fire Stick. With a much better interface, better remote and will get better over time.
> 
> I'm looking forward to it.


It was (somewhat) helpful to see the user manual to understand how this works in the context of AndroidTV. Basically TiVo Stream is an App in the main AndroidTV interface that the Tivo Button on the remote automatically opens. Besides that, it appears to be regular AndroidTV running.

https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoStream4K_VG.pdf

What's not clear is what streaming services are actually integrated into the guide/stream app. Are other premium cable/streaming apps like Showtime, Starz integrated? The TiVo Stream product page at: TiVo Stream 4K | Make your favorite apps feel like TV only lists Netflix and Prime specifically, although Hulu does appear in some of the Videos.


----------



## Mikeguy

cwoody222 said:


> $50 intro price ends 5/27 so hurry up!
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/products/stream-4k


I'm looking forward to hearing everything that y'all are going to say about it first, based on use after having received it--from what I can tell, that free-for-all should start right about 24 hours from now.


----------



## Mikeguy

foghorn2 said:


> Also in sure Amascam and Best Butt will sell it for $50 when it goes on sale.


Ya' think? That would be a nice use for the Amazon gift cards I have. 


foghorn2 said:


> Whats $50 if you have all those devices. And you get a nice cute tivo mini remote. Just get one!


The remote almost looks like the Amazon swag foam remote.


----------



## TitanTiger

cwoody222 said:


> $50 intro price ends 5/27 so hurry up!
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/products/stream-4k


so I've looked around a little bit. Not sure I found the answer. Will this work with your existing Tivos and let you watch recorded shows from them? In essence could this replace the Mini?


----------



## Mikeguy

TitanTiger said:


> so I've looked around a little bit. Not sure I found the answer. Will this work with your existing Tivos and let you watch recorded shows from them? In essence could this replace the Mini?


Not currently. Although TiVo's CEO said, back in January, something like, that's something to look into/consider. (Some of us instead think, it should have been looked into/considered earlier and be there now.)


----------



## jimpmc

TitanTiger said:


> so I've looked around a little bit. Not sure I found the answer. Will this work with your existing Tivos and let you watch recorded shows from them? In essence could this replace the Mini?


This has been asked several times -- the short answer is no. Perhaps in the future it will support such features, but there has been no confirmation of that since TiVo scrapped their development of apps for Roku, AndroidTV, etc.


----------



## cybergrimes

I've ordered, recently switched back to an optical audio setup which has a 3 yr old known issue (high pitch noise switching from Dolby to PCM) with Vizio TVs using an Nvidia Shield.
Anyway, was in market for a new streamer and I absolutely miss the peanut remote! Input button on the remote of the streaming device...!


----------



## George Cifranci

TiVo posted a video which demos the "My Shows" feature today...


----------



## schatham

First I can't order because it thinks I'm in the Middle East. Thought I'd try again and now I just get an error and it won't add to cart.

They can't even program the sale properly. This thing will be full of errors.


----------



## spocko

Mikeguy said:


> Not currently. Although TiVo's CEO said, back in January, something like, that's something to look into/consider. (Some of us instead think, it should have been looked into/considered earlier and be there now.)


I think it's crazy that they would integrate "Live TV" from Sling, but have absolutely no support for their own existing Tivo DVRs. They already have an Android app, and could have just integrated some of those features for starters.

Since this is an Android TV device, will it be possible to install the existing Tivo app from the play store?


----------



## foghorn2

spocko said:


> I think it's crazy that they would integrate "Live TV" from Sling, but have absolutely no support for their own existing Tivo DVRs. They already have an Android app, and could have just integrated some of those features for starters.
> 
> Since this is an Android TV device, will it be possible to install the existing Tivo app from the play store?


The Andriod Tivo app is not whitelisted for this device, its for mobile devices. I cant find the old firetv APK anymore either.


----------



## Adam C.

I still don't see the point of this device. What can this do that my Fire Stick can't? If I search for a show on my Fire Stick it will tell me where I can watch it (Hulu, Netflix, Youtube, etc.). I'm just not seeing the value in this device.


----------



## leiff

I ordered the luxe remote with this for $55 because I thought it was a good deal with free shipping but then I see it's $50 on Amazon with prime shipping so now I need to contact Tivo to cancel either just the remote or cancel this streamer also Since I already have a fire stick


----------



## schatham

leiff said:


> I ordered the luxe remote with this for $55 because I thought it was a good deal with free shipping but then I see it's $50 on Amazon with prime shipping so now I need to contact Tivo to cancel either just the remote or cancel this streamer also Since I already have a fire stick


Prime shipping, at least in my area, is 2 weeks these days.


----------



## leiff

Called tivo to cancel the remote they said they can't cancel. Anyone know if I have to pay return shipping


----------



## cwoody222

schatham said:


> Prime shipping, at least in my area, is 2 weeks these days.


Wow, it's basically unchanged here. They usually tell me there will be a delay and then there isn't.


----------



## cybergrimes

Someone on Reddit posted this, mostly obvious stuff but still thought I would share


----------



## manhole

Found this posted on YouTube this morning. Mainly just goes over the hardware and briefly touches on the software. In the end he says he's getting his on Saturday, but he had some video of the hardware and not sure where that came from.


----------



## schatham

cwoody222 said:


> Wow, it's basically unchanged here. They usually tell me there will be a delay and then there isn't.


Their blaming Covid 19. Every order I've made is a 2 week hold.


----------



## George Cifranci

So lets say I get one of these and I decide not to subscribe to Sling TV? What can I watch on this? Is it worth having over my TiVo Bolt (that I only get my local OTA channels on and use it mostly for Netflix and Amazon Prime? Just trying to wrap my head around what this does that other streaming devices don't?


----------



## schatham

George Cifranci said:


> So lets say I get one of these and I decide not to subscribe to Sling TV? What can I watch on this? Is it worth having over my TiVo Bolt (that I only get my local OTA channels on and use it mostly for Netflix and Amazon Prime? Just trying to wrap my head around what this does that other streaming devices don't?


Probably not. I think most of us ordering are doing it just to check it out.


----------



## schatham

Order success finally. I was able to get it to work after wrong address and errors.


----------



## cwoody222

manhole said:


> Found this posted on YouTube this morning. Mainly just goes over the hardware and briefly touches on the software. In the end he says he's getting his on Saturday, but he had some video of the hardware and not sure where that came from.


Sounds like he was in on the beta. He briefly mentions it in the beginning.


----------



## Mikeguy

George Cifranci said:


> So lets say I get one of these and I decide not to subscribe to Sling TV? What can I watch on this? Is it worth having over my TiVo Bolt (that I only get my local OTA channels on and use it mostly for Netflix and Amazon Prime? Just trying to wrap my head around what this does that other streaming devices don't?


The "selling point" then seems to be the ease-of-use: having a streaming guide that shows in one place what's then available, and being able to do a single search to see where something's available. But if you use a limited number of apps, a lesser usefulness for you.


----------



## leiff

Perhaps I'll use this in place of my LG O led's internal apps which work pretty good but maybe not quite as fast and maybe ill prolong the life of my TV. I already have an android TV device (2018 shield) which I use for plex But it doesn't do Dolby vision so this in combination with my shield both seem like they will go well together in my setup. Cheaper than selling my shield and upgrading to shield pro.


----------



## powrcow

Adam C. said:


> I still don't see the point of this device. What can this do that my Fire Stick can't? If I search for a show on my Fire Stick it will tell me where I can watch it (Hulu, Netflix, Youtube, etc.). I'm just not seeing the value in this device.


For me, it has Chromecast capabilities and I was thinking about buying a Chromecast 4k. This is cheaper and has a physical remote.

The only other concern about Google and Amazon devices is that sometimes the companies squabble and shut off services. Amazon kept a native Youtube app off Fire devices for a year. Maybe they do the same with Netflix in the future?

But it's also possible TiVo messes up the software support for this too.


----------



## zyzzx

I might buy one to check it out. I like the My Shows concept where shows the user plans to watch are consolidated by the device into one place, independent of the streaming service that provides each show.

Does any other device provide such a feature? I currently use Roku devices which of course require the user to know where to find each show.


----------



## smark

zyzzx said:


> I might buy one to check it out. I like the My Shows concept where shows the user plans to watch are consolidated by the device into one place, independent of the streaming service that provides each show.
> 
> Does any other device provide such a feature? I currently use Roku devices which of course require the user to know where to find each show.


Apple TV does this fairly well, but not every app chooses to support it. Netflix for example.


----------



## celtic pride

can i hook it up to the back of my av receiver for the atmos sound and dolby vision?


----------



## Falkor

George Cifranci said:


> So lets say I get one of these and I decide not to subscribe to Sling TV? What can I watch on this? Is it worth having over my TiVo Bolt (that I only get my local OTA channels on and use it mostly for Netflix and Amazon Prime? Just trying to wrap my head around what this does that other streaming devices don't?


It appears the apps will work as expected. However, viewing/recording "basic cable" is handled by Sling. I can't make head nor tails of what Blue vs Orange vs Extras. (Possibly a "free Blue" during prime time?)

It does not appear that the TiVo has OTA/antenna ability.

If you prefer local OTA, stick with the bolt (and it's monthly fee). If you want to swap that for a la carte, basic cable mini bundles, go with Stream.

All that said, I don't think anyone knows what apps will be available in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

HDHomeRun device can serve OTA to many Android TV apps like Emby, Plex or Channels DVR. I'm just mentioning anyway, this is well documented all over the web...


----------



## mdavej

cybergrimes said:


> HDHomeRun device can serve OTA to many Android TV apps like Emby, Plex or Channels DVR...


... and Google Live Channels DVR. Not as powerful as Channels, but pretty decent for the price (free).


----------



## cybergrimes

mdavej said:


> ... and Google Live Channels DVR. Not as powerful as Channels, but pretty decent for the price (free).


Good catch, forgot all about that.

There's also Tablo with its own hardware but haven't kept up with it.

Also reminds me there's some support for USB antenna tuners in Android TV but not sure if any USB-C adapters exist.


----------



## wizziwig

To use the hdhomerun effectively, you need an Android device that handles interlaced broadcast content correctly. Many suffer from stutter or other playback artifacts.


----------



## Triride44

zyzzx said:


> I might buy one to check it out. I like the My Shows concept where shows the user plans to watch are consolidated by the device into one place, independent of the streaming service that provides each show.
> 
> Does any other device provide such a feature? I currently use Roku devices which of course require the user to know where to find each show.


Roku search will show a list from lowest to most expensive places to watch your shows.


----------



## ebockelman

I wonder if an AirTV 2 could be used to bring local channels into this in an integrated way (since AirTV brings OTA into the Sling guide).


----------



## cybergrimes

wizziwig said:


> To use the hdhomerun effectively, you need an Android device that handles interlaced broadcast content correctly. Many suffer from stutter or other playback artifacts.


Is this still a thing? I've got a $70 "Jetstream 4K" from Walmart that plays 1080i broadcast TV without a hiccup.

Never tried the slightly cheaper Mi Box.


----------



## Noelmel

jimpmc said:


> This has been asked several times -- the short answer is no. Perhaps in the future it will support such features, but there has been no confirmation of that since TiVo scrapped their development of apps for Roku, AndroidTV, etc.


Actually in the interview he said just the Apple TV & Roku apps were put on hold. They presumably are still working on a fire tv / android version that will work with this... hopefully lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel

Adam C. said:


> I still don't see the point of this device. What can this do that my Fire Stick can't? If I search for a show on my Fire Stick it will tell me where I can watch it (Hulu, Netflix, Youtube, etc.). I'm just not seeing the value in this device.


According to what I've read you don't have to go search at all. You just have shows in your watch list you like and hit play. It will just play the show. Not launch Netflix and you won't see the Netflix logo. Not 100% sure that's just the review I read. Mines coming Saturday we shall see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878

schatham said:


> Order success finally. I was able to get it to work after wrong address and errors.


Why make a purchase from such a pathetic company??


----------



## wizziwig

cybergrimes said:


> Is this still a thing? I've got a $70 "Jetstream 4K" from Walmart that plays 1080i broadcast TV without a hiccup.
> 
> Never tried the slightly cheaper Mi Box.


Your player uses an Amlogic processor similar to the one used in this new Tivo device. Amlogic has some of the rare Android chips that handle interlaced MPEG2 and AVC correctly when paired with the right code. Hopefully Tivo decides to support these formats. It took ages to get Amazon to support them on the Firestick 4K and there are still issues.


----------



## Mike5454

I ordered one yesterday and paid for overnight delivery. Crazy I know but of course they shipped it via ground which is free. Trying to get refund has been impossible.


----------



## tommage1

Hmm, when they announced this product I thought it was advertised as going to be $50. REGULAR price. Now it's $70 and you have to order during a promo to get what was originally advertised as $50? Bottom line, when promo expires or they sell out it will be $70. Is it worth it, is it better than the other streaming devices out there (aren't most cheaper than $70?). I don't stream myself, as long the DVR function is working on my Tivos I doubt I will. But good to know as much as possible, already the DVR Tivos are getting buggy, instead of new features not so good things being added (like pre-rolls) and things breaking, getting worse not better.


----------



## tommage1

Mike5454 said:


> ordered one yesterday and paid for overnight delivery. Crazy I know but of course they shipped it via ground which is free. Trying to get refund has been impossible.


Order another one and take standard free shipping. Use this one until that one arrives. Then return the original for a full refund (I assume they refund the shipping too). They pay for the return shipping I think. Hassle, yes, but the principle of the thing, if you paid for overnight and did not get it it should be EASY to get a refund, if not make them pay for it one way or another.


----------



## Mikeguy

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, when they announced this product I thought it was advertised as going to be $50. REGULAR price. Now it's $70 and you have to order during a promo to get what was originally advertised as $50? Bottom line, when promo expires or they sell out it will be $70.


As far as I recall, it was always publicized to cost $70 but with an initial $50 limited promotional release.


tommage1 said:


> Order another one and take standard free shipping. Use this one until that one arrives. Then return the original for a full refund (I assume they refund the shipping too). They pay for the return shipping I think. Hassle, yes, but the principle of the thing, if you paid for overnight and did not get it it should be EASY to get a refund, if not make them pay for it one way or another.


According to the marketing info. fine print, the consumer pays the return shipping for a return under TiVo's 30-day-guarantee policy. In practice, though, I don't know if that has been followed--e.g. for a return of a TiVo DVR, which could be costly? (Perhaps the cost/size could factor in here, in TiVo's discretion.) I'd love to know if TiVo offers free return shipping, in practice, for the Stream 4K--it would encourage trying it out.


----------



## fredi

I'm sure it won't support AT&T Watch TV, but if it did I'd get one.


----------



## tommage1

Mikeguy said:


> According to the marketing info. fine print, the consumer pays the return shipping for a return under TiVo's 30-day-guarantee policy. In practice, though, I don't know if that has been followed--e.g. for a return of a TiVo DVR, which could be costly? (Perhaps the cost/size could factor in here, in TiVo's discretion.) I'd love to know if TiVo offers free return shipping, in practice, for the Stream 4K--it would encourage trying it out.


I had to return a Tivo, a lifetime Roamio Plus that did not work when I got it (returned for refund not exchange). They did cover the return shipping. Of course my scenario was for a device that did not work, they BETTER cover the return shipping. For something you just don't like, well who knows?

I did return another, a different lifetime Roamio Plus that starting having issues, they replaced it for $49 (which was nice of them since it was out of warranty, I won't get into them making most their money off selling your history, I was happy to get a functioning device). They paid for the return shipping on that one too.

If shipping weight under 1lb returning a 4K would be fairly cheap first class. Though no insurance included automatically with first class.

Oh yeah, the title of the article about the stream said $50 "TiVo Launches $50 Streaming Video Player to Take On Apple TV, Roku, Amazon Fire TV". But when you actually read the article it did mention $50 only for the initial release.


----------



## omelet1978

Got a couple of questions if anyone knows:

1. External Hard Drive Support? Can you hook up an external hard drive via the USB C port and play MP4 videos? I have a 4TB movie collection.

2. Disney+ and Spotify--Are they available on the Android App Store?


----------



## stuart628

omelet1978 said:


> Got a couple of questions if anyone knows:
> 
> 1. External Hard Drive Support? Can you hook up an external hard drive via the USB C port and play MP4 videos? I have a 4TB movie collection.
> 
> 2. Disney+ and Spotify--Are they available on the Android App Store?


#1. no one knows for sure right now...probably not but I wont say for sure
#2. Yes they are, and this list says Disney+ is integrated into tivo app
Stream 4K Setup


----------



## omelet1978

stuart628 said:


> #1. no one knows for sure right now...probably not but I wont say for sure
> #2. Yes they are, and this list says Disney+ is integrated into tivo app
> Stream 4K Setup


Thank you. Also, is SlingTv still doing the 200 hour DVR with Tivo and is the remote backlit? I'm looking at Tivo's website but not seeing anything on that.


----------



## stuart628

omelet1978 said:


> Thank you. Also, is SlingTv still doing the 200 hour DVR with Tivo and is the remote backlit? I'm looking at Tivo's website but not seeing anything on that.


Remote is not backlit and I cant answer any slingtv questions, I have never subscribed to them so I am not 100% sure on that.


----------



## MichaelCoffin

Drat! I've been patiently waiting for the Stream 4K for months and finally gave up LAST NIGHT and bought a Roku. I should have checked Tivo first (but I would have expected an email from them announcing the roll-out)! Oh well, I just bought the Stream 4K and it's actually arriving 2 days before the Roku so I'll get to compare them side by side!


----------



## Mikeguy

MichaelCoffin said:


> Drat! I've been patiently waiting for the Stream 4K for months and finally gave up LAST NIGHT and bought a Roku. I should have checked Tivo first (but I would have expected an email from them announcing the roll-out)! Oh well, I just bought the Stream 4K and it's actually arriving 2 days before the Roku so I'll get to compare them side by side!


I received a roll-out email, as well as a TiVo DVR message--but TiVo marketing is rather infamous in missing people in its email campaigns, and I typically seem to get them.


----------



## dmk1974

So, if I'm a TiVo user and have Mini Vox boxes in most rooms already, does this new Stream 4K box add any other apps than Sling (which I don't need)? Still no AppleTV+ or Disney+ apps on anything TiVo, right?

Apps List:
Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## stuart628

dmk1974 said:


> So, if I'm a TiVo user and have Mini Vox boxes in most rooms already, does this new Stream 4K box add any other apps than Sling (which I don't need)? Still no AppleTV+ or Disney+ apps on anything TiVo, right?
> 
> Apps List:
> Tivo Customer Support Community


This is a android tv based streamer so it adds a ton of apps but takes away tivo access.


----------



## MichaelCoffin

dmk1974 said:


> So, if I'm a TiVo user and have Mini Vox boxes in most rooms already, does this new Stream 4K box add any other apps than Sling (which I don't need)? Still no AppleTV+ or Disney+ apps on anything TiVo, right?
> 
> Apps List:
> Tivo Customer Support Community


The Stream 4K will be its own 'independent' box, it doesn't work with your Roamio/Bolt or Minis. I WISH it had been an add-on to the Roamio and integrated into that user interface, but it wasn't designed that way. I also have a Roamio main unit (6 tuner/tons of storage) and 4 Minis all talking over MoCa, works great. My plan is to hook the Stream 4K directly to an HDMI port on my AV amplifier/switcher and test it out. If I like it I'll have to add one Stream 4K to EACH of the TVs in bedrooms currently serviced by Minis (kind of sux that the Roamio and each Mini is also a "streaming device", but so many streaming services won't support these Tivo streaming devices it was time to move on).


----------



## schatham

Just got my shipping notice. Darn, tracking shows Monday delivery.


----------



## schatham

omelet1978 said:


> Thank you. Also, is SlingTv still doing the 200 hour DVR with Tivo and is the remote backlit? I'm looking at Tivo's website but not seeing anything on that.


Where did you here about a 200hr DVR? Sling has been 50 hours.


----------



## omelet1978

schatham said:


> Where did you here about a 200hr DVR? Sling has been 50 hours.


See link: CES 2020: TiVo enters the streaming fray, teams with Sling TV | Light Reading

"Sling TV nets 'preferred' slot
Early on, Sling TV will serve as the "preferred source" for pay-TV, providing access to Sling TV's live TV lineup, VoD library and cloud DVR service (TiVo's Sling TV integration will allow users to record up to 200 hours to the Sling TV cloud DVR). TiVo is also interested in forming similar partnerships with other virtual multichannel video programming distributors (vMVPDs), said Daniel Bethlahmy, consumer product marketing director at TiVo."


----------



## schatham

omelet1978 said:


> See link: CES 2020: TiVo enters the streaming fray, teams with Sling TV | Light Reading
> 
> "Sling TV nets 'preferred' slot
> Early on, Sling TV will serve as the "preferred source" for pay-TV, providing access to Sling TV's live TV lineup, VoD library and cloud DVR service (TiVo's Sling TV integration will allow users to record up to 200 hours to the Sling TV cloud DVR). TiVo is also interested in forming similar partnerships with other virtual multichannel video programming distributors (vMVPDs), said Daniel Bethlahmy, consumer product marketing director at TiVo."


OK, lets hope so.


----------



## dmk1974

stuart628 said:


> This is a android tv based streamer so it adds a ton of apps but takes away tivo access.


What additional apps does it add? Is there a list somewhere similar to the one I linked?


----------



## cybergrimes

dmk1974 said:


> What additional apps does it add? Is there a list somewhere similar to the one I linked?


Hard to get a list since it's the Play store, it's always changing based on submissions by devs. It's nothing like the small list TiVo would maintain.

Here are some links though; the first one could have some exclusives for that device and I know the second one is incomplete but it's a start.
NVIDIA SHIELD has the Best Apps for TV Shows, Movies, Sports, and Music
Apps for Android TV

edit for link to official Android TV site;
Android TV


----------



## GSJ

Ordered yesterday morning. Arrived an hour ago. Firmware update is taking forever.


----------



## cybergrimes

GSJ said:


> Ordered yesterday morning. Arrived an hour ago. Firmware update is taking forever.


Wow you must live pretty close to the shipping center. Have fun!


----------



## GSJ

cybergrimes said:


> Wow you must live pretty close to the shipping center. Have fun!


Yep. Standard shipping, looks like it came out of Fort Worth. Only a 3 hour drive, and they shipped FedEx.


----------



## aaronwt

George Cifranci said:


> TiVo posted a video which demos the "My Shows" feature today...


I wonder if that will still work when you have HBO through Amazon?

Although I will cancel HBO in a few weeks. Before I pay for another month. Since Westworld Season 3 has ended.


----------



## chuvak

aaronwt said:


> I wonder if that will still work when you have HBO through Amazon?
> 
> Although I will cancel HBO in a few weeks. Before I pay for another month. Since Westworld Season 3 has ended.


You can sign into HBO Now using your account from Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt

cwoody222 said:


> Wow, it's basically unchanged here. They usually tell me there will be a delay and then there isn't.


There's a big delay here. Usually I get things in one day. But now it's been as long a week.


----------



## Mikeguy

stuart628 said:


> Remote is not backlit and I cant answer any slingtv questions, I have never subscribed to them so I am not 100% sure on that.


Here's another profit center for TiVo: issue an optional "Remote 4K" for the streamer, with backlighting and some optional, programmable keys, e.g. for one's television and perhaps as streamer shortcuts (and perhaps include some other beneficial "extras"). Yep, the equivalent of a Slide Pro for the Stream 4K--people will buy it and TiVo makes $. And before this idea gets poo-poo'ed, Roku does it and presumably makes profit from it.


----------



## cybergrimes

Mikeguy said:


> Here's another profit center for TiVo: issue an optional "Remote 4K" for the streamer, with backlighting and some optional, programmable keys, e.g. for one's television (and perhaps some other beneficial "extras"). Yep, the equivalent of a Slide Pro for the Stream 4K--people will buy it and TiVo makes $. And before this idea gets poo-poo'ed, Roku does it and presumably makes profit from it.


Absolutely this and I would think a TiVo branded USB-C to gigabit ethernet adapter. A lot of the branded ones sell for a solid $30-$40 each.


----------



## dmk1974

chuvak said:


> You can sign into HBO Now using your account from Amazon.


Interesting. Think you can then also sign into HBO Max with your Amazon acct when max goes live?


----------



## Mikeguy

GSJ said:


> Ordered yesterday morning. Arrived an hour ago. Firmware update is taking forever.


And so, do you like it, what's right with it, what needs working on, would you get it again, where's the full multi-page review?!? 

_Have fun with your new toy_, and we look forward to your impressions if and when you have the time. Congratulations: you may be Consumer #1 here!


----------



## chuvak

dmk1974 said:


> Interesting. Think you can then also sign into HBO Max with your Amazon acct when max goes live?


Amazon has not been announced as an HBO Max partner yet.


----------



## spherular

Wondering if anyone can isolate the TiVo Stream apk and get it up and running on other Android TV hardware.....I imagine TiVo will lock it down, but worth a try.


----------



## Quaro

I understand this thing can't work as a full Tivo Mini, but am I to understand it also can't even stream from my Tivo Bolt the same way any smartphone can right now, even from outside my house? I mean I guess I can broadcast the screen from my phone running the Tivo app but that is the single feature that would really differentiate this thing. I can do this on a 5 year old Android phone I leave hooked up to my TV with an HDMI cable, but not this Android based device?

I have Netflix on my toaster at this point, I don't need another device for that. I guess the upside is that this is purely a software limitation. They can add that feature any time they prioritize it. The remote is adorable. With the right software updates this thing could be really nice. I hope they get there.


----------



## osu1991

Mine has been on the FedEx truck since 6:30 this morning. I usually get deliveries between 1:30 and 3:30, so I'm expecting it anytime, which means its probably the last delivery of the day and I'll see it around 7pm


----------



## Mikeguy

osu1991 said:


> Mine has been on the FedEx truck since 6:30 this morning. I usually get deliveries between 1:30 and 3:30, so I'm expecting it anytime, which means its probably the last delivery of the day and I'll see it around 7pm


What a fun pandemic evening!


----------



## markp99

I'm looking forward to actual user impressions and videos. I am a long time AndroidTV (Nvidia Shield) user; it's my primary TV/streaming interface these days; I am guessing there will be too much overlap to make this compelling for me. Though, I've not seen much yet.


----------



## kiadontknow

Quaro said:


> I understand this thing can't work as a full Tivo Mini, but am I to understand it also can't even stream from my Tivo Bolt the same way any smartphone can right now, even from outside my house? I mean I guess I can broadcast the screen from my phone running the Tivo app but that is the single feature that would really differentiate this thing. I can do this on a 5 year old Android phone I leave hooked up to my TV with an HDMI cable, but not this Android based device?


Tivo currently doesn't have an Android TV app, but since Android and Android TV are basically the same thing you can always sideload the android app in.

Yes, Tivo should easily be able to port their android app to android TV. Tivo Stream 4k is powerful enough and should easily be able to replace their Tivo Mini. Tivo hasn't done that, though. :-(


----------



## GSJ

Mikeguy said:


> And so, do you like it, what's right with it, what needs working on, would you get it again, where's the full multi-page review?!?
> 
> _Have fun with your new toy_, and we look forward to your impressions if and when you have the time. Congratulations: you may be Consumer #1 here!


Thanks! Sadly, I'm working today, so I haven't had much chance to play with it since lunch, but hopefully I'll get some time in on it later today.

It did *finally* finish updating firmware. I've poked around a bit. Seems pretty snappy. There is a list of streaming service apps that are integrated into the TiVo interface: Sling, Netflix, HBO Now, Prime Membership, Prime Video, Hulu, Disney+, Google Play Movies & TV.


----------



## osu1991

Mine came a little while ago. I haven’t started setup yet, but here is everything in the box along with a 4K Fire Stick Remote for comparison


----------



## osu1991

Leave it to tivo to screw this up. Getting an activation error when trying to activate and enter the stupid captcha.

Now have to deal with calling tivo.


----------



## shwru980r

kiadontknow said:


> Tivo currently doesn't have an Android TV app, but since Android and Android TV are basically the same thing you can always sideload the android app in.
> 
> Yes, Tivo should easily be able to port their android app to android TV. Tivo Stream 4k is powerful enough and should easily be able to replace their Tivo Mini. Tivo hasn't done that, though. :-(


I tried side-loading the Tivo Andriod app to a Mi Android box, but I could never successfully log in so I couldn't use it.


----------



## shwru980r

osu1991 said:


> Mine came a little while ago. I haven't started setup yet, but here is everything in the box along with a 4K Fire Stick Remote for comparison


No adhesive velcro strips to attach it to the back of the TV?


----------



## osu1991

shwru980r said:


> No adhesive velcro strips to attach it to the back of the TV?


Nope


----------



## osu1991

Of course TiVo support currently has limited access. Surely I’m not the first to try and set this up today. 

I just had a thought and they’re trying to check. The stupid device limit may be in play. I do have 5 dvr’s, 5 minis and a TiVo stream on my account..


----------



## shwru980r

osu1991 said:


> Of course TiVo support currently has limited access. Surely I'm not the first to try and set this up today.
> 
> I just had a thought and they're trying to check. The stupid device limit may be in play. I do have 5 dvr's, 5 minis and a TiVo stream on my account..


Open a new Tivo account and transfer a device or two over. You can do it by chatting with the Tivo customer service representative. Or you could put the new device on a new account, since it doesn't have any connectivity with the legacy devices.


----------



## osu1991

Yep, device limit. It showed 18 devices on my account because of all the failed Bolts I’ve had to return this past year.

Created a new account just for the stream and it activated.


----------



## schatham

osu1991 said:


> Yep, device limit. It showed 18 devices on my account because of all the failed Bolts I've had to return this past year.
> 
> Created a new account just for the stream and it activated.


Keep those pictures coming. Lets see some screen shots.


----------



## mdavej

GSJ said:


> Thanks! Sadly, I'm working today, so I haven't had much chance to play with it since lunch, but hopefully I'll get some time in on it later today.
> 
> It did *finally* finish updating firmware. I've poked around a bit. Seems pretty snappy. There is a list of streaming service apps that are integrated into the TiVo interface: Sling, Netflix, HBO Now, Prime Membership, Prime Video, Hulu, Disney+, Google Play Movies & TV.


Would you or @osu1991 mind checking the Play store for a couple of apps:
- Youtube TV
- Google Live Channels
- Channels
- Philo
- AT&T TV
- HBO GO

Thanks


----------



## osu1991

mdavej said:


> Would you or @osu1991 mind checking the Play store for a couple of apps:
> - Youtube TV
> - Google Live Channels
> - Channels
> - Philo
> - AT&T TV
> - HBO GO
> 
> Thanks


Yes to all but ATT TV. I'm not seeing it and voice didn't bring it up. Still finding my way around this.

Just finished setting up google live channels to see my HD Homerun


----------



## mdavej

osu1991 said:


> Yes to all but ATT TV. I'm not seeing it and voice didn't bring it up. Still finding my way around this.
> 
> Just finished setting up google live channels to see my HD Homerun


Thanks. I wasn't thinking when I put AT&T TV on the list. It's not in the Play store yet on any platform. Glad to see all those other app.

Can you check to see if side loading is possible? To do that, go to Settings - Security and see if it's possible to turn on "unknown sources".

Thanks again.


----------



## spartanstew

I have Directv

In the living room I access our streaming channels (Netflix, Prime, CBS, Disney, Hulu, Starz) via Firestick
In the bedroom it's via a Roku
In the billiard room it's via the Smart TV features.

What would this device to that I don't already have?


----------



## osu1991

mdavej said:


> Thanks. I wasn't thinking when I put AT&T TV on the list. It's not in the Play store yet on any platform. Glad to see all those other app.
> 
> Can you check to see if side loading is possible? To do that, go to Settings - Security and see if it's possible to turn on "unknown sources".
> 
> Thanks again.


I think it does. It has a unknown sources tab and below it a toggle to Verify app and disable or warn before installation of apps that may cause harm


----------



## Narkul

spartanstew said:


> What would this device to that I don't already have?


Supply you with an ergonomically laid out remote.


----------



## cwoody222

Can anyone confirm it’ll get power from a USB port and not just using the wall wart?


----------



## cwoody222

GSJ said:


> Thanks! Sadly, I'm working today, so I haven't had much chance to play with it since lunch, but hopefully I'll get some time in on it later today.
> 
> It did *finally* finish updating firmware. I've poked around a bit. Seems pretty snappy. There is a list of streaming service apps that are integrated into the TiVo interface: Sling, Netflix, HBO Now, Prime Membership, Prime Video, Hulu, Disney+, Google Play Movies & TV.


So besides Google which is to be expected here and Sling who they have a partnership with, the only new one here is Disney? The rest are all available in the DVRs.

Is the integration here any BETTER than on the DVRs?

I'd like to see Showtime and CBS All Access.


----------



## Ralph Coleman

I cannot get my stream4k remote to control my soundbar. The Tivo Bolt remote controls it just fine by inputting a code. That would be a major fail if there was no way to do that.


----------



## chuvak

Ralph Coleman said:


> I cannot get my stream4k remote to control my soundbar. The Tivo Bolt remote controls it just fine by inputting a code. That would be a major fail if there was no way to do that.


It looks like someone else asked that question on Twitter. Seems like TiVo failed at this one.


----------



## TonyTheTiger

cwoody222 said:


> Can anyone confirm it'll get power from a USB port and not just using the wall wart?


I can. It's plugged in to the USB on my Samsung and it works just fine. However, it'as my understanding that some USB ports do not have enough power and will fail.


----------



## spartanstew

Narkul said:


> Supply you with an ergonomically laid out remote.


Gotcha. I never even used the tivo remotes when I had tivo, always Harmony's. Thought I was overlooking functionality.


----------



## trip1eX

spartanstew said:


> I have Directv
> 
> In the living room I access our streaming channels (Netflix, Prime, CBS, Disney, Hulu, Starz) via Firestick
> In the bedroom it's via a Roku
> In the billiard room it's via the Smart TV features.
> 
> What would this device to that I don't already have?


check out tivo.com. see if it does anything you're interested in that you don't have.


----------



## BillyClyde

dmk1974 said:


> Do AppleTV or Disney+ service work on this yet though, right? Any other big ones missing at launch? Without those, to me this is not something to get excited about. No better than my Roku running along side of my "regular" TiVo box.





mobilelawyer said:


> I'm not getting one. I already have an nVidia Shield for the Android TV experience and apps, a TiVo Bolt to record off air, and a Roku Ultra to stream Apple TV.
> If the new TiVo streamer had an Apple TV app, I would bite. I will monitor these discussions to see some reviews and maybe I'll change my mind.





stuart628 said:


> This thing doesnt have apple tv+ that I know of but I ordered three to replace my apple tvs


This device is an AndroidTV box with a dedicated tivo app/skin that aggregates it's supported and integrated apps together into the tivo GUI. That said, it also allows you to go into the AndroidTV main page, which looks exactly the same as an nVidia Shield and other AndroidTV devices.

You can easily load ANY app you want to from the Google Play Store, including Disney+, AppleTV+, Channels DVR, Plex, etc. and have it available on this device. The only caveat for now is that those apps need to be opened from the AndroidTV side of things, but that's the same as any other AndoidTV box you have now, and they aren't yet included in the TiVo Stream app architecture until they partner with TiVo to do so.



jimpmc said:


> It was (somewhat) helpful to see the user manual to understand how this works in the context of AndroidTV. Basically TiVo Stream is an App in the main AndroidTV interface that the Tivo Button on the remote automatically opens. Besides that, it appears to be regular AndroidTV running.
> 
> https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoStream4K_VG.pdf
> 
> What's not clear is what streaming services are actually integrated into the guide/stream app. Are other premium cable/streaming apps like Showtime, Starz integrated? The TiVo Stream product page at: TiVo Stream 4K | Make your favorite apps feel like TV only lists Netflix and Prime specifically, although Hulu does appear in some of the Videos.














fredi said:


> I'm sure it won't support AT&T Watch TV, but if it did I'd get one.


If it's in the Google Play Store, it's supported. Although it most likely isn't integrated into the TiVo GUI app yet.



osu1991 said:


> Yes to all but ATT TV. I'm not seeing it and voice didn't bring it up. Still finding my way around this.
> 
> Just finished setting up google live channels to see my HD Homerun


What's Google Live Channels?


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

Ralph Coleman said:


> I cannot get my stream4k remote to control my soundbar. The Tivo Bolt remote controls it just fine by inputting a code. That would be a major fail if there was no way to do that.


There is no way now, TiVo confirmed. I bet they will add it later though - it's a software thing you won't need new hardware.
My ROKU doesn't allow me to control my receiver volume either so no loss for me.


----------



## cwoody222

Where is that FAQ content that keeps being posted here in screenshots?

Link to the full content please?


----------



## schatham

spartanstew said:


> I have Directv
> 
> In the living room I access our streaming channels (Netflix, Prime, CBS, Disney, Hulu, Starz) via Firestick
> In the bedroom it's via a Roku
> In the billiard room it's via the Smart TV features.
> 
> What would this device to that I don't already have?


I think it puts shows and movies in one place. IE, a show strip will show whats on from all sources. No need to leave Hulu to see Starz shows. Just whats reported, I don't have it yet. I think Sling users will get the most out of it.


----------



## schatham

The funny thing is if we decide we like this device with Sling TV their would be no reason to keep cable and a Tivo DVR. They are cutting the bottom out of their own product.


----------



## cybergrimes

Ralph Coleman said:


> I cannot get my stream4k remote to control my soundbar. The Tivo Bolt remote controls it just fine by inputting a code. That would be a major fail if there was no way to do that.


Can you program the receiver to accept volume commands from your TV remote then program the TiVo remote for the TV?

I think I had to do that with a Yamaha soundbase in the past. Come to think of it, it's how my Harmony controls our Sonos Playbase right now. It thinks the Harmony remote is the TV remote.


----------



## zyzzx

spartanstew said:


> Gotcha. I never even used the tivo remotes when I had tivo, always Harmony's. Thought I was overlooking functionality.


I bought one to check out the My Shows feature. We are all familiar with TiVo's DVR My Shows feature that aggregates TV shows regardless of the channel. The Stream aggregates shows to a list regardless of the streaming services that provides each show.


----------



## shwru980r

cwoody222 said:


> So besides Google which is to be expected here and Sling who they have a partnership with, the only new one here is Disney? The rest are all available in the DVRs.
> 
> Is the integration here any BETTER than on the DVRs?
> 
> I'd like to see Showtime and CBS All Access.


Even if the apps are from the same streaming service as on the DVR they will still be better than the DVR apps because the google apps are the full throated versions that receive regular updates, while the DVR apps lack many features and are not updated very frequently.


----------



## cwoody222

shwru980r said:


> Even if the apps are from the same streaming service as on the DVR they will still be better than the DVR apps because the google apps are the full throated versions that receive regular updates, while the DVR apps lack many features and are not updated very frequently.


True.

But my point was they haven't really expanded the capacity of their "universal search" that they've touted for YEARS.

I was hoping they'd cracked the problem (or, partnered with someone whose technology could) of integrating ANY streaming service.


----------



## srazook

I received my TiVo Streaming 4K yesterday and it’s setup and running. So far I’m fairly impressed with one big exception. The only Live TV partner is Sling TV and if you don’t like Sling it renders a lot of the features that make this device unique worthless. For example, The integrated Live TV grid, the Live button on the remote, My Shows, etc. I’m sorry, but Sling’s lack of Live “Local” Streaming channels and a pitifully small amount of DVR storage are a non-starter for me.

Aside from the Sling problem (which is a big problem for me) the device has access to many great apps via Google Play. Amazon Prime, Netflix, YouTube TV, Vudu (although I noticed Vudu is not integrated with search results), HBO, Showtime, YouTube just to name a few. Additionally, the picture and sound quality are very good.

Bottomline for me, the device has great potential but unless you’re a Sling TV user it’s no different than any of the many other streaming devices on the market. If TiVo could eventually add IU integration with additional Live TV streaming services, it would be a winner in my opinion. Please TiVo add IU integration for YouTube TV and/or Hulu!


----------



## BillyClyde

cwoody222 said:


> Where is that FAQ content that keeps being posted here in screenshots?
> 
> Link to the full content please?


Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## janitor53

Like I said before, the only way this becomes a game changing device is if they can get this firmware onto the OTA DVR products. That way, you can always have your antenna channels, but could add sling (or whoever else they partner with) at any time, drop it whenever you want (for instance, when a sports season you watch is over....there might not be any reason to keep it), and have updated apps because it's using the android store. This little device might be interesting, but it's not a game changer for Tivo or for the marketplace.


----------



## cwoody222

BillyClyde said:


> Tivo Customer Support Community


Thanks!


----------



## cwoody222

janitor53 said:


> Like I said before, the only way this becomes a game changing device is if they can get this firmware onto the OTA DVR products. That way, you can always have your antenna channels, but could add sling (or whoever else they partner with) at any time, drop it whenever you want (for instance, when a sports season you watch is over....there might not be any reason to keep it), and have updated apps because it's using the android store. This little device might be interesting, but it's not a game changer for Tivo or for the marketplace.


I wouldn't hold your breath for them to port the entirety of AndroidTV and the Stream app onto legacy DVRs.

Not to mention, I think that would be an incredibly convoluted system.

Watch live or recorded antenna channels? Go to Tivo.

Watch live cable channels? Go to Stream app. Watch recorded cable channels? Go to cloud DVR on Stream app.

Watch streaming that's integrated? Go to Stream app.

Watch non-integrated streaming? Go to AndroidTV.

Watch a show that could be recorded AND on a stream app on legacy TiVo AND on Stream app? Who knows.

I don't understand why people are so averse to changing TV inputs but they're willing to go in and out and out and in various apps/menus within a single source.


----------



## cybergrimes

cwoody222 said:


> I don't understand why people are so averse to changing TV inputs but they're willing to go in and out and out and in various apps/menus within a single source.


before I had a Harmony it's because I didn't like having to change remotes, especially if I had to grab a single remote just to change the input then pick up another remote to use the device. 
3 remotes with one just in-between for input switching? ugh


----------



## pfiagra

janitor53 said:


> Like I said before, the only way this becomes a game changing device is if they can get this firmware onto the OTA DVR products. That way, you can always have your antenna channels, but could add sling (or whoever else they partner with) at any time, drop it whenever you want (for instance, when a sports season you watch is over....there might not be any reason to keep it), and have updated apps because it's using the android store. This little device might be interesting, but it's not a game changer for Tivo or for the marketplace.


IMO, it is more likely they'll make a new add-on OTA DVR (like Amazon's Recast) to work with the Stream 4K (if the product is successful) instead of backwards compatibility with their existing DVRs.


----------



## janitor53

cwoody222 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath for them to port the entirety of AndroidTV and the Stream app onto legacy DVRs.
> 
> Not to mention, I think that would be an incredibly convoluted system.
> 
> Watch live or recorded antenna channels? Go to Tivo.
> 
> Watch live cable channels? Go to Stream app. Watch recorded cable channels? Go to cloud DVR on Stream app.
> 
> Watch streaming that's integrated? Go to Stream app.
> 
> Watch non-integrated streaming? Go to AndroidTV.
> 
> Watch a show that could be recorded AND on a stream app on legacy TiVo AND on Stream app? Who knows.
> 
> I don't understand why people are so averse to changing TV inputs but they're willing to go in and out and out and in various apps/menus within a single source.


You really don't understand? It's about the remote and the complexity in juggling different devices to watch different things. I have parents, in-laws, babysitters, kids, etc. it doesn't really matter to me other than a matter of convenience, but there are 3 remotes being used in the living room, and 4 in the basement home theater. Anytime there's a problem it's "DAD! THE TV WON'T TURN ON RIGHT" or HOW DO I FIND XXXXX. If it was a single pane of glass it would be the holy grail. I like my OTA tivo, but it's become incredibly limited over the last year because of all the new streaming services. Yes, I've used Harmony and don't like it, god bless those of you that do though. I'm about to go all in on a crestron or savant system so that it's dummy proof.


----------



## cwoody222

janitor53 said:


> You really don't understand? It's about the remote and the complexity in juggling different devices to watch different things. I have parents, in-laws, babysitters, kids, etc. it doesn't really matter to me other than a matter of convenience, but there are 3 remotes being used in the living room, and 4 in the basement home theater. Anytime there's a problem it's "DAD! THE TV WON'T TURN ON RIGHT" or HOW DO I FIND XXXXX. If it was a single pane of glass it would be the holy grail. I like my OTA tivo, but it's become incredibly limited over the last year because of all the new streaming services. Yes, I've used Harmony and don't like it, god bless those of you that do though. I'm about to go all in on a crestron or savant system so that it's dummy proof.


I get that.

Bit I also don't see the answer of being to port the Android Stream app onto the DVRs.

Then those non-tech people would have to say, "OK, I want to watch Show X, so that's on broadcast, so it's on the HD so I can go to My Shows and play the local recording."


----------



## mdavej

osu1991 said:


> I think it does. It has a unknown sources tab and below it a toggle to Verify app and disable or warn before installation of apps that may cause harm


Thanks for all your answers so far. Last one hopefully, can you see if the remote has any IR capability? I suspect all the Tivo commands are over BT and the TV vol is IR. To confirm, cover the end of the remote with your hand and see if the Tivo commands still work, but the vol commands stop working. Another way to test is to look at the end of the remote through your phone camera and see if it flashes for various commands. IR which is invisible to the naked eye gets picked up by many phone cameras.

Thanks again.


----------



## spartanstew

schatham said:


> I think it puts shows and movies in one place.





zyzzx said:


> I bought one to check out the My Shows feature.


Ah, yes, that would be cool.



schatham said:


> The funny thing is if we decide we like this device with Sling TV their would be no reason to keep cable and a Tivo DVR. They are cutting the bottom out of their own product.


Can it access all the channels that cable/sat does?

What about the Big10 Network?

If you pull in locals via OTA, are they integrated?


----------



## trip1eX

cwoody222 said:


> I get that.
> 
> Bit I also don't see the answer of being to port the Android Stream app onto the DVRs.
> 
> Then those non-tech people would have to say, "OK, I want to watch Show X, so that's on broadcast, so it's on the HD so I can go to My Shows and play the local recording."


I think the point is it would be 1 UI on their dvr as well. All they have to do is incorporate OTA channels into the UI something the Sling app already does btw in conjunction with the AirTV device.


----------



## trip1eX

mdavej said:


> Thanks for all your answers so far. Last one hopefully, can you see if the remote has any IR capability? I suspect all the Tivo commands are over BT and the TV vol is IR. To confirm, cover the end of the remote with your hand and see if the Tivo commands still work, but the vol commands stop working. Another way to test is to look at the end of the remote through your phone camera and see if it flashes for various commands. IR which is invisible to the naked eye gets picked up by many phone cameras.
> 
> Thanks again.


An owner in one of the other threads said it has IR.

Received my Stream 4K's today..


----------



## mdavej

trip1eX said:


> An owner in one of the other threads said it has IR.
> 
> Received my Stream 4K's today..


Thanks. Hoping for a little more solid evidence where someone performs the tests I posted. It could just as well be controlling the TV by CEC and the OP is assuming it's IR. Also curious if it sends any of the Tivo commands by IR, which would make it learnable.


----------



## pj1983

terpfan1980 said:


> If I could use it in place of a TiVo Mini, then I might consider one. Otherwise I don't know that I really need one of these at this time. I've got plenty of streaming options built in or available through other devices that I already bought and introducing another means getting others in the household to consider learning how to use whatever the newest is. They already have enough issues figuring out the ones that were already here, mostly getting lost in how to switch from TiVo (Live TV or recorded) over to use of the streaming devices and vice versa.


This. A thousand times, this. I'm looking to simplify my streaming architecture. Why should I give TiVo another dollar, only to get Yet Another Dongle that doesn't integrate with my existing TiVo environment with only a vague promise that someday, maybe, it might? WAF = 0.


----------



## osu1991

mdavej said:


> Thanks for all your answers so far. Last one hopefully, can you see if the remote has any IR capability? I suspect all the Tivo commands are over BT and the TV vol is IR. To confirm, cover the end of the remote with your hand and see if the Tivo commands still work, but the vol commands stop working. Another way to test is to look at the end of the remote through your phone camera and see if it flashes for various commands. IR which is invisible to the naked eye gets picked up by many phone cameras.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, covering the end, TiVo commands still go out over BT, but tv volume doesn't work.


----------



## keithg1964

Hooked my up to the TV directly first as my receiver does not support 4k and the Stream remote controlled the volume on the TV, which did nothing. Moved the Stream to the receiver and without doing anything else, the remote controls the volume on the receiver. Very surprised and pleased.


----------



## aaronwt

My systems are setup using HDMI-CEC with my Sony UHD Tv and Vizio Speaker Bar. And a TCL UHD TV and an Onkyo receiver. So if I use the volume on the TV, it will adjust the receiver/speaker bar volume in both setups.


----------



## Noelmel

Anyone who received theirs yet was a signature required by fed ex? Mines coming tomorrow and might not be home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

Noelmel said:


> Anyone who received theirs yet was a signature required by fed ex? Mines coming tomorrow and might not be home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## schatham

Noelmel said:


> Anyone who received theirs yet was a signature required by fed ex? Mines coming tomorrow and might not be home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does FedEx deliver on Saturday? Not in my area, which is why mine is coming Monday.


----------



## Noelmel

schatham said:


> Does FedEx deliver on Saturday? Not in my area, which is why mine is coming Monday.


My tracking says so and it's already a few towns over. So I guess we'll find out. I think they do here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMH

schatham said:


> Does FedEx deliver on Saturday? Not in my area, which is why mine is coming Monday.


FedEx Home Delivery - delivers 7 days a week FedEx Home Delivery | FedEx


----------



## Skankboy

I'm hoping for decent Plex functionality.


----------



## osu1991

Skankboy said:


> I'm hoping for decent Plex functionality.


Works fine, just like the 4K Fire stick or Shield. Actually seems a little faster pulling up Plex folders than my 4K Fire sticks.


----------



## osu1991

Unless I’m missing something no HDMI-CEC to auto tune to the correct input. The volume, power and input buttons work, but I’ve not found a button on the remote that will auto switch it back to that input from another input.


----------



## Mikeguy

Does anyone know: will the Stream 4K stream video, audio, and/or photos from one's computer as the Roku Ultra will? (Perhaps there's an Android player app that can be added for that?) Thanks--


----------



## foghorn2

Mikeguy said:


> Does anyone know: will the Stream 4K stream video, audio, and/or photos from one's computer as the Roku Ultra will? (Perhaps there's an Android player app that can be added for that?) Thanks--


Kodi app, works perfect and will play just about any kind of file. Unlike Plex. Also you wont need a app on the PC unlike plex, just use file sharing-samba

Also you can use VLC, plain jane, but gets the job done.


----------



## mobilelawyer

BillyClyde said:


> This device is an AndroidTV box with a dedicated tivo app/skin that aggregates it's supported and integrated apps together into the tivo GUI. That said, it also allows you to go into the AndroidTV main page, which looks exactly the same as an nVidia Shield and other AndroidTV devices.
> 
> You can easily load ANY app you want to from the Google Play Store, including Disney+, AppleTV+, Channels DVR, Plex, etc. and have it available on this device. The only caveat for now is that those apps need to be opened from the AndroidTV side of things, but that's the same as any other AndoidTV box you have now, and they aren't yet included in the TiVo Stream app architecture until they partner with TiVo to do so.


As I have previously stated, there is no Android TV app for Apple TV+, so you can forget about downloading that app from the Play store, nor will the new dongle aggregate Apple TV+ programming offerings into its suggestions. The only option for watching Apple TV + is to use one of the Apple devices, or get a Roku or Fire TV device which do offer an Apple TV+ app. I forgot about one other option: you can stream Apple TV+ programming from your computer using the Chrome browser, but that's not going to help you get it on the TiVo device.


----------



## foghorn2

Just get a cheap firestick for the AppleTv app, I call it my stupid interface streamer 2 crappy UI's in one device.


----------



## Dan203

Anyone tried side loading the Android TiVo app? (the phone/tablet app) 

I tried that on my FireTV once and you couldn’t navigate, but I then installed a "mouse" app that allowed you to move a pointer around with the remote and it did work. Not well, but it worked.


----------



## Dan203

foghorn2 said:


> Just get a cheap firestick for the AppleTv app, I call it my stupid interface streamer 2 crappy UI's in one device.


FireTV is Android. There are guides for extracting apks from a FireTV. I wonder if you could load the FireTV version onto this?

I'll have mine tomorrow, and tons of time on my hands, so I'll give it a try if no one else has.


----------



## Mikeguy

foghorn2 said:


> Kodi app, works perfect and will play just about any kind of file. Unlike Plex. Also you wont need a app on the PC unlike plex, just use file sharing-samba
> 
> Also you can use VLC, plain jane, but gets the job done.


Thanks. As odd as it may seem, I often use my Roku as much as a streamer for my PC content as for streaming from services (I've just never been a big streaming service guy (perhaps that will change, with time)--I already have "too much" content on my TiVo DVRs).

A new Stream 4K toy would be fun, and I wish that I had an excuse--but with a Roku Ultra in hand, the "need" is a bit questionable. (However, if/when it hits Amazon, I do have Amazon gift cards, lol . . . .)


----------



## shwru980r

Roku has their 4K streaming stick on sale for $39.


----------



## BillyClyde

mobilelawyer said:


> As I have previously stated, there is no Android TV app for Apple TV+, so you can forget about downloading that app from the Play store, nor will the new dongle aggregate Apple TV+ programming offerings into its suggestions. The only option for watching Apple TV + is to use one of the Apple devices, or get a Roku or Fire TV device which do offer an Apple TV+ app. I forgot about one other option: you can stream Apple TV+ programming from your computer using the Chrome browser, but that's not going to help you get it on the TiVo device.


Sorry I read someone say AppleTV+ app was available on G Play. I haven't checked myself yet as I only have AppleTVs for now until the S4Ks arrive.

Can you maybe cast it from your phone's app since it has Chromecast built in?



Dan203 said:


> FireTV is Android. There are guides for extracting apks from a FireTV. I wonder if you could load the FireTV version onto this?
> 
> I'll have mine tomorrow, and tons of time on my hands, so I'll give it a try if no one else has.


Yes I was thinking he or anyone could try that too. That's what I'm going to do when I finally get mine. I look forward to your results.


----------



## smark

I notice the search doesn’t match the how tos. You leave the stream app and it is a google search.


----------



## schatham

*Does anyone know why this thread does not update on the Coffeehouse page?* It shows N/A for last message and replies/views.
This goes for the sister thread on 4k stream also.

This causes it to drop down the page not rise to the top when their are new posts.


----------



## smark

schatham said:


> *Does anyone know why this thread does not update on the Coffeehouse page?* It shows N/A for last message and replies/views.
> This goes for the sister thread on 4k stream also.
> 
> This causes it to drop down the page not rise to the top when their are new posts.


Because it got moved to a new sub forum.


----------



## mattyro7878

I've watched Morning show, See, and Servant. There ain't much more on appletv+ I want to see. Just cancelled. Now Disney in Glorious sound and vision will be nice. Debating on going straight to receiver or straight to tv.


----------



## compnurd

CMH said:


> FedEx Home Delivery - delivers 7 days a week FedEx Home Delivery | FedEx


That depends on the region..


----------



## zyzzx

My FedEx delivery status still says delivery by the end of today. And on the same page it says my Stream is in Tennessee. Not gonna happen today.


----------



## gkottner

Noelmel said:


> Anyone who received theirs yet was a signature required by fed ex? Mines coming tomorrow and might not be home
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Live in West Chester area. Got mine this morning. Was just dropped off at the door and no contact at all with delivery person.


----------



## schatham

smark said:


> Because it got moved to a new sub forum.


Thanks


----------



## shupp872

Is anybody able to get any actual 4k content to play? the resolution options on the stream 4k max out at 4k @ 30 (and items like change resolution are greyed out). No matter what i play, it plays in the resolution selected. Dolby vision works fine regardless of the resolution. I have tried plugging it directly into my sony 4k tv, and my Denon receiver (which shows me the resolution of the video). It doesn't seem like any of the apps recognize that it can play 4k (tried Disney+, Netflix, Prime, and Plex)...


Scratch all this. Apparently the devices defaults to Dolby Vision priority, which disables 60 hz, and the automatic resolution / rate changing (along with several other things). Setting the priority to HDR causes it to reboot and re-nables all the options. With that all the services detect 4k and HDR and will play just fine. However, Dolby Vision appears to be completely disabled, and services don't detect it as an option. So it is kind of odd that it currently appears to be one or the other right now.


----------



## Dan203

Just got mine a few minutes ago. Going to try a couple of things...

1) I have a FireTV ethernet adapter I'm going to try. 

2) Going to try extracting the AppleTV+ apk from the FireTV and side loading it on the TiVo Stream. 

Will report back with results of both tests shortly


----------



## Dan203

I like the remote. Functional, yet compact. Wish I could get one of these for my Bolt.


----------



## rob55431

Just received my TiVo Stream 4K and sadly its DOA. I tried 2 different TV's, 6 Different HDMI outlets, 2 different power outlets. Nothing. No power, no sound, nothing. (And yes, I made sure it was on the correct video input)  So now I have spoken to two different CS Agents trying to get a RMA # and a replacement unit sent to me. The first agent (outsourced?) didn't understand why it isn't working so she transferred me to the "Home Office" for assistance. The 2nd CS agent didn't know what a TiVo Stream 4K was and had to put me on hold twice to "Find out what product this is) 

I explained that both TV's worked with my AppleTV and my Amazon Fire using HDMI and she insisted that it wasn't plugged in (it was) I then (nicely) informed her that I used to be a TiVo Beta tester (way back when, when they used to provide free units to test and I have had Tivo since Spring of 2000. I still have my Series 1 Box) so I have an above average knowledge how to hook up a very simple Power cord, HDMI to TV, and how to put on the correct Video Input. 

I have now been on the phone for 53 minutes trying to get an RMA # so that I can return/exchange unit. Absolutely ridiculous. (Talk, hold, talk, hold, talk hold) They cant send me a replacement unit because it's only "sold online". When I asked about sending me a replacement unit and charging me the other unit if its not returned, they said "they have never done that" (which is totally incorrect, I have swapped out units in the past with no questions at all) I realize that this is probably not the forum to complain, but I do know that the TiVo techs do read and comment on these boards so I hope that someone reads this and follows up with the CS staff.

Thank you for listening to my TEDx Talk...


----------



## BillyClyde

Dan203 said:


> Just got mine a few minutes ago. Going to try a couple of things...
> 
> 1) I have a FireTV ethernet adapter I'm going to try.
> 
> 2) Going to try extracting the AppleTV+ apk from the FireTV and side loading it on the TiVo Stream.
> 
> Will report back with results of both tests shortly


Can you also try side loading the TiVo Android app?


----------



## cherry ghost

Am I missing a setting or is this thing forcing HDR?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

rob55431 said:


> but I do know that the TiVo techs do read and comment on these boards so I hope that someone reads this and follows up with the CS staff.


Not so much anymore, but here's hoping someone from TiVo sees that.

You may do better calling Mon-Fri, for a shot at avoiding outsourced overseas CSRs.


----------



## shwru980r

rob55431 said:


> Just received my TiVo Stream 4K and sadly its DOA. I tried 2 different TV's, 6 Different HDMI outlets, 2 different power outlets. Nothing. No power, no sound, nothing. (And yes, I made sure it was on the correct video input)  So now I have spoken to two different CS Agents trying to get a RMA # and a replacement unit sent to me. The first agent (outsourced?) didn't understand why it isn't working so she transferred me to the "Home Office" for assistance. The 2nd CS agent didn't know what a TiVo Stream 4K was and had to put me on hold twice to "Find out what product this is)
> 
> I explained that both TV's worked with my AppleTV and my Amazon Fire using HDMI and she insisted that it wasn't plugged in (it was) I then (nicely) informed her that I used to be a TiVo Beta tester (way back when, when they used to provide free units to test and I have had Tivo since Spring of 2000. I still have my Series 1 Box) so I have an above average knowledge how to hook up a very simple Power cord, HDMI to TV, and how to put on the correct Video Input.
> 
> I have now been on the phone for 53 minutes trying to get an RMA # so that I can return/exchange unit. Absolutely ridiculous. (Talk, hold, talk, hold, talk hold) They cant send me a replacement unit because it's only "sold online". When I asked about sending me a replacement unit and charging me the other unit if its not returned, they said "they have never done that" (which is totally incorrect, I have swapped out units in the past with no questions at all) I realize that this is probably not the forum to complain, but I do know that the TiVo techs do read and comment on these boards so I hope that someone reads this and follows up with the CS staff.
> 
> Thank you for listening to my TEDx Talk...


Log in to your Tivo account and start a chat with a representative and cut and paste the details.


----------



## Noelmel

I had trouble during the initial remote pairing. It controls the stream 4K but not my tv at all. Not on / off or volume or anything. Is this happening to anyone else? Should it be automatic or do I have to program it separately for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smark

Noelmel said:


> I had trouble during the initial remote pairing. It controls the stream 4K but not my tv at all. Not on / off or volume or anything. Is this happening to anyone else? Should it be automatic or do I have to program it separately for that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you plug it into an ARC/CEC port on your TV?


----------



## Noelmel

smark said:


> Did you plug it into an ARC/CEC port on your TV?


I'm not sure the tv I'm using this for is a bit older (Phillips LCD). It just says HDMI 1 , 2 & 3. I assumed it did have CEC because with an Apple TV or Nintendo switch those can turn the tv on. But not sure they can turn it off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cherry ghost

Noelmel said:


> I had trouble during the initial remote pairing. It controls the stream 4K but not my tv at all. Not on / off or volume or anything. Is this happening to anyone else? Should it be automatic or do I have to program it separately for that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we might see mixed results controlling TVs and receivers.

I connected mine directly to my main TV just to set it up. Power, Volume, Input all worked.

I then moved it into my bedroom and connected to my receiver with receiver connected to TV. Volume controlled the TV, Input did nothing, Power worked on both.


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I ordered one yesterday. Probably won't use the TiVo Stream app at all but mainly buying it as an Android TV to run Channels DVR app with that nice Tivo Remote.


----------



## keenanSR

spiderpumpkin said:


> I ordered one yesterday. Probably won't use the TiVo Stream app at all but mainly buying it as an Android TV to run Channels DVR with that nice Tivo Remote.


I haven't read the whole thread yet but the Channels DVR works on this device? And to be sure, we're talking about the below software?
Channels - Channels DVR Server


----------



## spiderpumpkin

keenanSR said:


> I haven't read the whole thread yet but the Channels DVR works on this device? And to be sure, we're talking about the below software?
> Channels - Channels DVR Server


I already have Channels DVR server on a computer. TiVo Stream 4K is going to by running Channels DVR app as a client.


----------



## smark

keenanSR said:


> I haven't read the whole thread yet but the Channels DVR works on this device? And to be sure, we're talking about the below software?
> Channels - Channels DVR Server


More the Channels app- Channels - Live TV, everywhere The DVR server would be a separate machine.


----------



## keenanSR

spiderpumpkin said:


> I already have Channels DVR server on a computer. TiVo Stream 4K is going to by running Channels DVR app as a client.


Right, that's what I meant, as a client, I have the same setup using an Apple TV4K. Thanks!


----------



## foghorn2

Noelmel said:


> I had trouble during the initial remote pairing. It controls the stream 4K but not my tv at all. Not on / off or volume or anything. Is this happening to anyone else? Should it be automatic or do I have to program it separately for that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The remote can do either
bluetooth>streamer>hdmi CEC control to TV and streamer or
IR>TV for power and sound, Blue for streamer

Do the remote setup again.


----------



## foghorn2

Dan203 said:


> Just got mine a few minutes ago. Going to try a couple of things...
> 
> 1) I have a FireTV ethernet adapter I'm going to try.
> 
> 2) Going to try extracting the AppleTV+ apk from the FireTV and side loading it on the TiVo Stream.
> 
> Will report back with results of both tests shortly


Thank you


----------



## Noelmel

foghorn2 said:


> The remote can do either
> bluetooth>streamer>hdmi CEC control to TV and streamer or
> IR>TV for power and sound, Blue for streamer
> 
> Do the remote setup again.


Any idea how I get back to it. I read on TiVo website in the manual to hold down the button on the side it didn't seem to do anything. I held down the TiVo and arrow button again (the remote screen wasn't up tho) just blinked yellow a few times than turned red ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foghorn2

Noelmel said:


> Any idea how I get back to it. I read on TiVo website in the manual to hold down the button on the side it didn't seem to do anything. I held down the TiVo and arrow button again (the remote screen wasn't up tho) just blinked yellow a few times than turned red ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 From Android TV Home, go to Settings.
not home right now, -I think its under remote and accessories, then choose the remote, change tv setup..


----------



## aaronwt

cherry ghost said:


> Am I missing a setting or is this thing forcing HDR?


That's what mine is doing which makes it worthless to me right now. It is either sending HDR10 or DV depnding on what I selected in the settings. I see no way to have it properly output SDR for SDR content and HDR10 for HDR10 content like it should be doing.

On the plus side though the wifi does have good throughput. I was getting over 300Mb/s throughput from the upload and download speeds using Wireless AC. But if I can't have it properly send out SDR, HDR10, and DOlby Vision it's pretty much a door stop right now.


----------



## BillyClyde

cherry ghost said:


> Am I missing a setting or is this thing forcing HDR?





aaronwt said:


> That's what mine is doing which makes it worthless to me right now. It is either sending HDR10 or DV depnding on what I selected in the settings. I see no way to have it properly output SDR for SDR content and HDR10 for HDR10 content like it should be doing.....


I posted this over on AVS about the same question:

_"I used to think converting it all to Dolby Vision was bad but then I started reading a lot here at AVS and saw some people that are doing a hack to play Dolby Vision on all HDR displays. Some of them reported it looking great converting it all to Dolby Vision, so I tried it again and after doing some calibration of settings I have to agree. It can look pretty awesome. I would try that."_

Recalibrating the SDR and HDR when converting to Dolby Vision seems to be the key.


----------



## aaronwt

I've tried that with the ATV 4K. I couldn't stand it.

I would rather keep watching the content in the dynamic range it was intended to be watched at.

Hopefully TiVo updates it to output the proper dynamic range with content. I won't be opening up my second TiVo Stream 4K until later.

I'll need to return the second one if they don't correct this issue before the end of return period.

But I do plan on keeping the one I got today.


----------



## cherry ghost

aaronwt said:


> I've tried that with the ATV 4K. I couldn't stand it.
> 
> I would rather keep watching the content in the dynamic range it was intended to be watched at.
> 
> Hopefully TiVo updates it to output the proper dynamic range with content. I won't be opening up my second TiVo Stream 4K until later.
> 
> I'll need to return the second one if they don't correct this issue before the end of return period.
> 
> But I do plan on keeping the one I got today.


I agree.

To me, most SDR doesn't look right when forced to HDR. I don't even want the menus in HDR.

Didn't the Edge have this problem to start and they added an option pretty quickly?


----------



## Dan203

Dan203 said:


> Just got mine a few minutes ago. Going to try a couple of things...
> 
> 1) I have a FireTV ethernet adapter I'm going to try.
> 
> 2) Going to try extracting the AppleTV+ apk from the FireTV and side loading it on the TiVo Stream.
> 
> Will report back with results of both tests shortly


The FireTV ethernet adapter does not work. There is a USB port on the side, but it seems to be using a slightly different port type than the power port so I can't try it there. (I assume they did this so you didn't accidentally plug the power in there) So maybe a USB ethernet adapter with the right USB type would work?

AppleTV+ app did not work. See other thread.


----------



## Dan203

The port on the side is USB C. Gonna try a USB C ethernet adapter from Amazon and see what it does.


----------



## cybergrimes

aaronwt said:


> That's what mine is doing which makes it worthless to me right now. It is either sending HDR10 or DV depnding on what I selected in the settings. I see no way to have it properly output SDR for SDR content and HDR10 for HDR10 content like it should be doing.
> 
> On the plus side though the wifi does have good throughput. I was getting over 300Mb/s throughput from the upload and download speeds using Wireless AC. But if I can't have it properly send out SDR, HDR10, and DOlby Vision it's pretty much a door stop right now.


That's a bummer, can it be set to SDR only for now? That would work for me. edit: ugh read some more, see that this isn't the case.

Also do you have any VC-1 content you could test? I posted about it this afternoon but haven't got any replies yet.


----------



## Dan203

I also ordered a little C to micro-B adapter so I can try my FireTV ethernet adapter in that port. Will post results when I get them on Tuesday.


----------



## BillyClyde

aaronwt said:


> I've tried that with the ATV 4K. I couldn't stand it.
> 
> I would rather keep watching the content in the dynamic range it was intended to be watched at.
> 
> Hopefully TiVo updates it to output the proper dynamic range with content. I won't be opening up my second TiVo Stream 4K until later.
> 
> I'll need to return the second one if they don't correct this issue before the end of return period.
> 
> But I do plan on keeping the one I got today.





cherry ghost said:


> I agree.
> 
> To me, most SDR doesn't look right when forced to HDR. I don't even want the menus in HDR.
> 
> Didn't the Edge have this problem to start and they added an option pretty quickly?


From what was said, if you didn't specifically calibrate and tweak settings for that exact conversion process, then you haven't seen what it can do and how good it can look.


----------



## omelet1978

So just a couple of questions:

1. When you go into season pass or whatever they are called now for a show is there an option with SlingTV to edit the amount of recordings (all, 25, 10, etc...). That’s one trick I used for news shows just to have a couple of days and not fill up my hard drive. Sling TV’s DVR is very basic, so that option is not there.

2. Any updates on external hard drive support with the USB C adapter on the side of the Tivo 4K? I asked earlier but nobody was sure at the time. 

Thanks


----------



## dadrepus

CMH said:


> FedEx Home Delivery - delivers 7 days a week FedEx Home Delivery | FedEx


First FEDEX said Saturday, then it said Sunday, now it says Monday. It is a good thing I am a very patient man.


----------



## smark

omelet1978 said:


> So just a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. When you go into season pass or whatever they are called now for a show is there an option with SlingTV to edit the amount of recordings (all, 25, 10, etc...). That's one trick I used for news shows just to have a couple of days and not fill up my hard drive. Sling TV's DVR is very basic, so that option is not there.
> 
> 2. Any updates on external hard drive support with the USB C adapter on the side of the Tivo 4K? I asked earlier but nobody was sure at the time.
> 
> Thanks


I don't recall that option. I want to say it was New or All.


----------



## Skankboy

Got mine in today. Anyone else finding the box to be slow and unresponsive at times?


----------



## schatham

omelet1978 said:


> So just a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. When you go into season pass or whatever they are called now for a show is there an option with SlingTV to edit the amount of recordings (all, 25, 10, etc...). That's one trick I used for news shows just to have a couple of days and not fill up my hard drive. Sling TV's DVR is very basic, so that option is not there.
> 
> 2. Any updates on external hard drive support with the USB C adapter on the side of the Tivo 4K? I asked earlier but nobody was sure at the time.
> 
> Thanks


You can in the Sling app on Roku, select new, keep only etc. Probably just need to look for it.


----------



## schatham

Skankboy said:


> Got mine in today. Anyone else finding the box to be slow and unresponsive at times?


Don't use USB power if you are.


----------



## Skankboy

schatham said:


> Don't use USB power if you are.


I am using the supplied USB power adapter.


----------



## aaronwt

BillyClyde said:


> From what was said, if you didn't specifically calibrate and tweak settings for that exact conversion process, then you haven't seen what it can do and how good it can look.


Yes I've seen how good it can look and how terrible it can look. And when you try to use fake HDR with overly compressed content, like cable and much OTA content, it looks like ass. But then if you also calibrate the fake HDR, then you also need a calibration for real HDR. Since the two calibrations would be different. And typically a TV input cannot do that. I mean what are you going to do, change all the settings every time you switch between fake HDR and real HDR? That would be a PITA. SInce I am normally switching between SDR content, HDR10 content, and Dolby Vision content many times a day. And to do that from one device that is constantly sending out the same HDR format would mean changing a bunch of settings constantly.

Because the calibration settings for real DV content is different from fake DV with HDR10 content which is also different from fake DV with SDR content. And the calibration for real HDR10 content is different from the calibration settings for fake HDR10 with DV content which is also different than fake HDR10 with SDR content.


----------



## mattyro7878

I'm watching the Simpsons on 4k and dd+. I am in heaven. I know it's not really 4I but...


----------



## mattyro7878

gkottner said:


> Live in West Chester area. Got mine this morning. Was just dropped off at the door and no contact at all with delivery person.


My guy showed up in an Enterprise rental truck.


----------



## mattyro7878

Why is my Shiwtime in PCM?? I am no longer in heaven. No settings for audioso I guess we get what we get.


----------



## Dan203

mattyro7878 said:


> Why is my Shiwtime in PCM?? I am no longer in heaven. No settings for audioso I guess we get what we get.


There are some audio options if you go to settings, device settings, all the way to the bottom and click more settings.


----------



## The Jake

Regarding IR Control from the Remote. I couldn't find a menu for this, but if you hold the TiVo Button and the Power Button, the red light will blink. Then enter 4 numbers. Each time you enter a number it will flash, and it will flash 3 times after the last digit. Just like a normal TiVo remote.

Without a menu to tell you which 4 digits correspond to your TV maker, it is kind of hard, but I got lucky and the 4 digits I entered worked for my TV.

One thing about the remote-- does anyone else's remote *rattle when you shake it.* My guess is there's a weight in there that's loose. It does't feel broken, just like there's a little play for a weight to wiggle around.


----------



## mdavej

The Jake said:


> Regarding IR Control from the Remote. I couldn't find a menu for this, but if you hold the TiVo Button and the Power Button, the red light will blink. Then enter 4 numbers. Each time you enter a number it will flash, and it will flash 3 times after the last digit. Just like a normal TiVo remote.
> 
> Without a menu to tell you which 4 digits correspond to your TV maker, it is kind of hard, but I got lucky and the 4 digits I entered worked for my TV.
> 
> One thing about the remote-- does anyone else's remote *rattle when you shake it.* My guess is there's a weight in there that's loose. It does't feel broken, just like there's a little play for a weight to wiggle around.


That's probably just a motion switch to wake it when you pick it up. Nothing to worry about.

Could you please post the make of your TV and the code you entered? That would tell us if it uses Tivo codes or some other universal remote codes.

Thanks


----------



## omelet1978

schatham said:


> You can in the Sling app on Roku, select new, keep only etc. Probably just need to look for it.


I just went into the settings and did not see any option to just record 1 or 2 episodes of a program with SlingTV. That's a long time option Tivo has and I was hoping the Tivo Stream would have it.

SlingTV is a 50 hour DVR. So for example, Morning Joe on MSNBC is a 3 hour long program. Every morning the show is new, so if you record it it fills up your SlingTV DVR in a couple of weeks and other recordings are deleted as a result.


----------



## schatham

omelet1978 said:


> I just went into the settings and did not see any option to just record 1 or 2 episodes of a program with SlingTV. That's a long time option Tivo has and I was hoping the Tivo Stream would have it.
> 
> SlingTV is a 50 hour DVR. So for example, Morning Joe on MSNBC is a 3 hour long program. Every morning the show is new, so if you record it it fills up your SlingTV DVR in a couple of weeks and other recordings are deleted as a result.


It's not in settings, go into the DVR open a show folder and it's in their on the Roku app. You set it for each show.


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> There are some audio options if you go to settings, device settings, all the way to the bottom and click more settings.


Some apps I tried were only outputting in stereo pcm instead of 5.1 DD+. Like CBS All Access.

Sent from my Galaxy S10


----------



## BillyClyde

aaronwt said:


> Yes I've seen how good it can look and how terrible it can look. And when you try to use fake HDR with overly compressed content, like cable and much OTA content, it looks like ass. But then if you also calibrate the fake HDR, then you also need a calibration for real HDR. Since the two calibrations would be different. And typically a TV input cannot do that. I mean what are you going to do, change all the settings every time you switch between fake HDR and real HDR? That would be a PITA. SInce I am normally switching between SDR content, HDR10 content, and Dolby Vision content many times a day. And to do that from one device that is constantly sending out the same HDR format would mean changing a bunch of settings constantly.
> 
> Because the calibration settings for real DV content is different from fake DV with HDR10 content which is also different from fake DV with SDR content. And the calibration for real HDR10 content is different from the calibration settings for fake HDR10 with DV content which is also different than fake HDR10 with SDR content.


That's not the experience I read about. I also played with it a little with my AppleTV. It seems what you're saying isn't true if done properly.

To each his own though.


----------



## lparsons21

aaronwt said:


> Some apps I tried were only outputting in stereo pcm instead of 5.1 DD+. Like CBS All Access.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S10


Unfortunately most streaming apps only do stereo. The only live streaming service that does 5.1 on some channels that I'm aware of is ATT TV and ATT TV Now.

I've yet to find a channel specific streaming app that does anything but stereo.


----------



## Dan203

The Jake said:


> Regarding IR Control from the Remote. I couldn't find a menu for this, but if you hold the TiVo Button and the Power Button, the red light will blink. Then enter 4 numbers. Each time you enter a number it will flash, and it will flash 3 times after the last digit. Just like a normal TiVo remote.
> 
> Without a menu to tell you which 4 digits correspond to your TV maker, it is kind of hard, but I got lucky and the 4 digits I entered worked for my TV.
> 
> One thing about the remote-- does anyone else's remote *rattle when you shake it.* My guess is there's a weight in there that's loose. It does't feel broken, just like there's a little play for a weight to wiggle around.


I wonder if the search works like on regular TiVo remotes?



> Search for a code to control TV power and volume
> 
> 1. Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.
> 2. Hold down the TiVo and TV Power buttons simultaneously until the red (or amber) light on the remote control remains on.
> 3. Remove your hand from the end of the TiVo remote control.
> 4. Enter code 0999.
> 5. After you enter the code, the red (or amber) light will flash three times and then remain on.
> 6. Press Channel Up once every two seconds. This will test hundreds of codes, one by one. Do not go any faster than this or you may skip over a code that works.


----------



## SugarBowl

Skankboy said:


> Got mine in today. Anyone else finding the box to be slow and unresponsive at times?


I've noticed the remote doesn't always send a command. I press the remote button but the light on the remote does not light up.

Also had problems pushing the'O' to go to android home but I would only get a black screen.


----------



## aaronwt

BillyClyde said:


> That's not the experience I read about. I also played with it a little with my AppleTV. It seems what you're saying isn't true if done properly.
> 
> To each his own though.


Definitely when the ATV was forced it was different with different content. And I've seen the same thing with the Stream 4K.

Sent from my Galaxy S10


----------



## aaronwt

lparsons21 said:


> Unfortunately most streaming apps only do stereo. The only live streaming service that does 5.1 on some channels that I'm aware of is ATT TV and ATT TV Now.
> 
> I've yet to find a channel specific streaming app that does anything but stereo.


I was just referencing apps in general, not the live streaming apps.

Sent from my Galaxy S10


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

omelet1978 said:


> I just went into the settings and did not see any option to just record 1 or 2 episodes of a program with SlingTV. That's a long time option Tivo has and I was hoping the Tivo Stream would have it.
> 
> SlingTV is a 50 hour DVR. So for example, Morning Joe on MSNBC is a 3 hour long program. Every morning the show is new, so if you record it it fills up your SlingTV DVR in a couple of weeks and other recordings are deleted as a result.


In TiVo Stream when you add a Show to My Shows, the "options" choice is displayed where you can choose 1) This episode only, 2) New Episodes, 3) All Episodes.
That's the closest thing I've found. That doesn't help you for Morning Joe. In future they need to make it so we can save to our TiVo DVRs.


----------



## Mikeguy

Rikki_Rocket said:


> In TiVo Stream when you add a Show to My Shows, the "options" choice is displayed where you can choose 1) This episode only, 2) New Episodes, 3) All Episodes.
> That's the closest thing I've found. That doesn't help you for Morning Joe. In future they need to make it so we can save to our TiVo DVRs.


Lol--in the future, TiVo needs to make it so the TiVo Stream 4K can access TiVo DVRs to begin with.


----------



## ptcfast2

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if the search works like on regular TiVo remotes?


It works. But like, when you save it - the remote won't actually do anything with it. I can definitely do a code search like other Tivo Remotes, and I find the correct code just fine, save it by pressing the middle "Enter" button, but then it refuses to use the code that I was entered/stored.

There's definitely something wonky here and I'd love to hear other experiences. The same seems to work for Input switching as well - you can enter a separate code for that button like any other Tivo remote, but same results. I'm not sure why it refuses to use the auto search code, even though it behaves exactly as any other Tivo Remote.

Either way, it's a bit frustrating that there's not information on how to program the remote. Since it's IR, that's *inexcusable*.

EDIT: Got a bit farther here...

Use code search via the same process described here: Tivo Customer Support Community

Then, when you find a code that works, press the center select button on the remote to save it. However, once you do this it will refuse to work unless the remote is in "pairing mode" (Tivo Button + Back). If you put the remote in that mode temporarily the code will work for about 10 seconds, and then stop working as connecting to the Stream seems to disable manually entered codes.

At least give a toggle to let us choose if we want the stupid magic Tivo option or manual IR...sigh...


----------



## pldoolittle

Been running mine since yesterday. Here are my thoughts.

Pros:

Power/volume via CEC worked perfectly, no setup required.
Ability to resize video output (my TV overscans)
Integrated Chromecast
Google/gSuite support.
Cons:

Cannot stream from TiVo.
Bluetooth remote took 3 tries to setup
Cannot reorder apps list.
Philo/Starz/Youtube are not integrated.
No TE3 style program list available.
Sluggish responses at times.
HDMI cable too short/stiff. Should have used a female jack and (replaceable) cable.
Other:

No Alexa support (vs Fire stick in an Amazon home)
Summary: If it had integration with the content providers I use, it would be great. But it doesn't and this renders the TiVo app useless. For me, the only differentiation volume and power (my firestick 1 doesn't have them), but these are available (with Alexa) on FS2 for $10 less. Unless they integrate more apps or add streaming from Tivo (rapidly), there is no compelling reason to get this over a Firestick.



Skankboy said:


> Got mine in today. Anyone else finding the box to be slow and unresponsive at times?


Yes, very. Sometimes it snappy and other times it's very slow. I have seen 3 second wait times from pressing TiVo to entering the app. Their splash screen doesn't appear to help, although it could just be covering for other delays.


----------



## yaggermr

Dan203 said:


> I wonder if the search works like on regular TiVo remotes?


Search for a code to control TV power and volume

1. Cover the end of the TiVo remote control with your hand.
2. Hold down the TiVo and TV Power buttons simultaneously until the red (or amber) light on the remote control remains on.
3. Remove your hand from the end of the TiVo remote control.
4. Enter code 0999.
5. After you enter the code, the red (or amber) light will flash three times and then remain on.
6. Press Channel Up once every two seconds. This will test hundreds of codes, one by one. Do not go any faster than this or you may skip over a code that works

*It doesn't work unfortunately.* It works up to the last point when you hit ok ( center button) it doesn't save the code for some reason. I have tested it on two different brand TVs and that's the worst part. once you get the code you can even hit power and volume buttons and see it works. When you hit ok it resets.


----------



## cwoody222

I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general.

I get the sense people are treating this more like a new AndroidTV instead of a new TiVo product. (I realize it’s both) I think that’s a shame since I think the later is way more exciting.


----------



## yaggermr

cwoody222 said:


> I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general.
> 
> I get the sense people are treating this more like a new AndroidTV instead of a new TiVo product. (I realize it's both) I think that's a shame since I think the later is way more exciting.


I believe people would focus on that if the other parts were in place. You need a solid foundation. I like the Tivo experience of the app but the rest of the android tv interface needs work. Consent HDR, No programming of power volume buttons. It feels really beta and half baked. There's some good ideas but no polish.


----------



## The Jake

cwoody222 said:


> I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general.


My sincere hope is they improve this thing greatly now that the hardware is out. At a minimum, the TiVo app should playback recordings from my TiVo boxes. If they want to neuter live-TV playback to try and drive Sling subscriptions, fine... I'll be disappointed, but if it keeps them in business, then fine.


----------



## cherry ghost

Would be great if there was a way to import a watchlist from an app into MyShows.


----------



## Dan203

cwoody222 said:


> I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general.
> 
> I get the sense people are treating this more like a new AndroidTV instead of a new TiVo product. (I realize it's both) I think that's a shame since I think the later is way more exciting.


The TiVo part doesn't work for me. I mentioned it in another thread. I setup recordings for Sling and it shows that those recordings exist, but when you click on the show name in My Shows it doesn't have links to the recordings. Just a generic link to Sling that takes you to the generic page for the show and not your DVR recordings of the show. The search is also terrible. It seems to be a generic search done through Google instead of TiVo. It's slow and it's the only search on the whole device I've found that doesn't support voice input so you have to type, which is also slow.

So the TiVo part is broken.


----------



## smark

cwoody222 said:


> I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general.
> 
> I get the sense people are treating this more like a new AndroidTV instead of a new TiVo product. (I realize it's both) I think that's a shame since I think the later is way more exciting.


It's in all the threads. Some of it is how the Tivo app and remote interact with AndroidTV and the hardware and what customization they have done. It's an entire package so talking about the Stream 4K is the app, hardware and Android TV underpinnings and what they have done there such as not being able to uninstall the Sling app (which one may want to do if they are having issues to reinstall it).


----------



## pldoolittle

cwoody222 said:


> I get the sense people are treating this more like a new AndroidTV instead of a new TiVo product. (I realize it's both) I think that's a shame since I think the later is way more exciting.


For those of us not using Sling, the TiVo functionality is useless and it's just an android TV box.


----------



## cherry ghost

pldoolittle said:


> For those of us not using Sling, the TiVo functionality is useless and it's just an android TV box.


I don't use Sling but I'll still add to MyShows from Netflix and Amazon so they're in the same place.


----------



## tivolocity

Knowing this forum would be a great resource for reading first impressions, I've been holding off on ordering one. Sadly, it seems many/most people are at least a little disappointed with some aspect of the device. Since I don't have any interest in adding Sling, I think I'll continue to hold off until it supports connecting to my Bolt. If that day ever comes. Thanks for all your comments!


----------



## powrcow

cwoody222 said:


> I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general.


I'm not using Sling since I'm still using my TiVo DVR. The TiVoStream app is about 80% of the way there. I primarily use Amazon Prime Membership and Netflix and it is nice to have the My Shows view show all shows and movies I could watch between the two streaming services. The device is VERY fast, so I can easily click the link into the show and drop into playing it within a second.

Where the TiVoStream app fails is that it doesn't sync your last watched episode with the service. So if you just watched Season 2 episode 3 of a show, you won't see that in the TiVoStream app. But it doesn't matter all that much since you can click, for example, the Netflix button on the show page and it will immediately start playing the next episode of that show in Netflix.

So it isn't OnePass version 2. It's essentially a streaming content availability aggregator across a limited number of services.


----------



## powrcow

cwoody222 said:


> I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general.


Also, the search in the TiVoStream app isn't TiVo Search, but Google's AndroidTV search. The search result will return links to the TiVoStream app, but coming from a TiVo I was surprised they didn't put their search in there. Also, coming from a TiVo, I understand why they didn't put their search in there (buggy).


----------



## pldoolittle

cherry ghost said:


> I don't use Sling but I'll still add to MyShows from Netflix and Amazon so they're in the same place.


Two problems with that 1) I have far more shows not on Netflix than on netflix. This leads to Amazon video purchase (i.e. non-prime) or Google Play purchase links. 2) I cannot have Amazon prime only like I can on TiVo. Basically, out of 30+ shows on My Shows, 10-20% are non-pay at this point.

Examples: 
- Better Call Saul. Available 1 season behind on Netflix, current on Philo (not integrated)
- Outlander. Available 2 seasons behind on Netflix, current on Starz (not integrated)
- Lincoln Rhyme. Available for purchase on Amazon, Free on TiVO DVR OTA (unavailable)

This is the case for almost every show on My Shows that I'm not starting post series conclusion or a netflix original. And every one of those are available integrated with guide data on my TiVo Bolt.


----------



## trip1eX

cwoody222 said:


> I find it interesting/a little disappointed that there is so little discussion of the actual TivoStream app and what it can do, what new it brings to streaming and so much (positive and negative) being discussed about the hardware and AndroidTV in general..


What new does it bring? It lets you record and use the tv guide in the same UI. Sling only.


----------



## moyekj

trip1eX said:


> What new does it bring? It lets you record and use the tv guide in the same UI. Sling only.


Supposedly aggregation of streaming services into "My Shows" for the few services (Netflix, Amazon Prime and few others) that is supported for. I'm curious if it works any better than it does on DVR TiVos but I highly doubt it.


----------



## aaronwt

pldoolittle said:


> For those of us not using Sling, the TiVo functionality is useless and it's just an android TV box.


I've found the TiVo part has worked well for Netflix and Hulu shows. But it didn't work at all for Amazon shows. For Netflix and Hulu , when you select the icon with the new episode in the TiVo app, it would pull that page right up in their apps. But with Amazon, it just went to the Amazon app home page. It never went to the show page.


----------



## trip1eX

moyekj said:


> Supposedly aggregation of streaming services into "My Shows" for the few services (Netflix, Amazon Prime and few others) that is supported for. I'm curious if it works any better than it does on DVR TiVos but I highly doubt it.


yeah aggregation isn't new to streaming though. The Appletv app does it.


----------



## cherry ghost

aaronwt said:


> I've found the TiVo part has worked well for Netflix and Hulu shows. But it didn't work at all for Amazon shows. For Netflix and Hulu , when you select the icon with the new episode in the TiVo app, it would pull that page right up in their apps. But with Amazon, it just went to the Amazon app home page. It never went to the show page.


I think that only happens once with each show in Amazon. The next time you select it from MyShows it should take you straight to the series or, if you pick a specific episode, start playing it.


----------



## Noelmel

pldoolittle said:


> Two problems with that 1) I have far more shows not on Netflix than on netflix. This leads to Amazon video purchase (i.e. non-prime) or Google Play purchase links. 2) I cannot have Amazon prime only like I can on TiVo. Basically, out of 30+ shows on My Shows, 10-20% are non-pay at this point.
> 
> Examples:
> - Better Call Saul. Available 1 season behind on Netflix, current on Philo (not integrated)
> - Outlander. Available 2 seasons behind on Netflix, current on Starz (not integrated)
> - Lincoln Rhyme. Available for purchase on Amazon, Free on TiVO DVR OTA (unavailable)
> 
> This is the case for almost every show on My Shows that I'm not starting post series conclusion or a netflix original. And every one of those are available integrated with guide data on my TiVo Bolt.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding part of your post. But there's 2 diff Amazon options. Prime only (free included) and then prime video (with pay things not included) I unchecked the one. And also the google movie / tv store. So everything only shows up free. I have Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, Disney Plus & HBO Now selected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

trip1eX said:


> yeah aggregation isn't new to streaming though. The Appletv app does it.


Right, but for those not using the Apple ecosystem and looking for a cheaper way for doing it and in the "TiVo" way.


----------



## trip1eX

moyekj said:


> Right, but for those not using the Apple ecosystem and looking for a cheaper way for doing it and in the "TiVo" way.


well the question I answered was what new does the STream 4k bring to streaming.


----------



## pldoolittle

Noelmel said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding part of your post. But there's 2 diff Amazon options. Prime only (free included) and then prime video (with pay things not included) I unchecked the one. And also the google movie / tv store. So everything only shows up free. I have Netflix, Hulu, Amazon Prime, Disney Plus & HBO Now selected
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is how it behaves on the TiVo. I will look again, hopefully I just overlooked it on the stream.


----------



## blacknoi

I wanted to drop that the performance of the device for me is very fast. Usable and doesn't feel slow.

I also note that you can't use the tivo (Android TV really) search unless you have web history enabled on your google account. I'm sure most people have that stuff turned on, but for me personally, I do not. So I ended up making an entirely different gmail address just to sign into Google on this device, so it would fully work (including Google Assistant). 

I partially anticipated the Google Assistant not working with my primary google account (where I have history disabled purposfully), but it was suprising that the Tivo Stream app itself suffered from the same Google Dependency. That was unexpected, but also something I worked around (having the same history trying to use the google assistant) on AT&T TV's Osprey box by also using a separate gmail account to sign in for google assistant.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

blacknoi said:


> I wanted to drop that the performance of the device for me is very fast. Usable and doesn't feel slow.


Yes, its fast for me too. I have a fast WiFi connection though. Also the picture and audio quality are excellent - better than other streaming devices. Lots of problems still being reported, but lets not lose sight of these important positive points.


----------



## cwoody222

blacknoi said:


> I wanted to drop that the performance of the device for me is very fast. Usable and doesn't feel slow.
> 
> I also note that you can't use the tivo (Android TV really) search unless you have web history enabled on your google account. I'm sure most people have that stuff turned on, but for me personally, I do not. So I ended up making an entirely different gmail address just to sign into Google on this device, so it would fully work (including Google Assistant).
> 
> I partially anticipated the Google Assistant not working with my primary google account (where I have history disabled purposfully), but it was suprising that the Tivo Stream app itself suffered from the same Google Dependency. That was unexpected, but also something I worked around (having the same history trying to use the google assistant) on AT&T TV's Osprey box by also using a separate gmail account to sign in for google assistant.


Can you explain what you can't do without history enabled? I thought mine was disabled as well but didn't notice anything on the TiVo Stream. Is Google Assistant the voice assistant? I couldn't find it anywhere.

Maybe I'm not disabled in Google like I thought.

I don't use Google services much and try to stay logged out when possible.


----------



## blacknoi

Rikki_Rocket said:


> Yes, its fast for me too. I have a fast WiFi connection though. Also the picture and audio quality are excellent - better than other streaming devices. Lots of problems still being reported, but lets not lose sight of these important positive points.


Appreciate the added feedback. I direct my comments to compare to AT&T Tv's Osprey box and that box in comparison is uber slow with anything *not* on the native AT&T app / ecosystem (aka all streaming apps feel sub optimal from a responsiveness perspective and are also not nearly as stable as the same app on a different piece of streaming hardware).


----------



## blacknoi

cwoody222 said:


> Can you explain what you can't do without history enabled? I thought mine was disabled as well but didn't notice anything on the TiVo Stream. Is Google Assistant the voice assistant? I couldn't find it anywhere.
> 
> Maybe I'm not disabled in Google like I thought.
> 
> I don't use Google services much and try to stay logged out when possible.


Google Assistant doesn't work at all ..won't even tell me the weather ..(it constantly brings you to settings, where it asks you to enable web history and 2 other options, I'll have to check and tell you later what they were) and Tivo stream search doesn't work (same nag to enable history and other privacy related options).

EDIT: Dang it, I can't get it to reprompt me now with the screen saying I had to enable web history and some other options, but the search is still working. Will still try to force prompt it somehow...


----------



## dadrepus

fedex delivery went from Sat to Sun to Mon. Now it says not determined. Wow, I wonder if they lost it? Cannot gt direct conversation with Fedex all I get is automated. So irritating not knowing.


----------



## Skankboy

FYI, if you decide you want to return this purchase, TiVo email support will reply back that you need to call their 800 number.


----------



## omelet1978

Question, if you buy 2 Tivo Stream 4Ks will your saved shows, season passes, or whatever the latest term for that is be saved on both devices or are they independent. 

It would be nice to have everything sync. I’m debating on getting 1 or 2. I mostly would use it in the living room.


----------



## stuart628

omelet1978 said:


> Question, if you buy 2 Tivo Stream 4Ks will your saved shows, season passes, or whatever the latest term for that is be saved on both devices or are they independent.
> 
> It would be nice to have everything sync. I'm debating on getting 1 or 2. I mostly would use it in the living room.


sadly they are independent...I hope a future update would be made where you can sync homescreens, my shows everything!


----------



## blacknoi

stuart628 said:


> sadly they are independent...I hope a future update would be made where you can sync homescreens, my shows everything!


Oh c'mon! Thats not right, you'd expect them to tie it back to your Tivo.com account (we have activate it, do we not?) to sync across devices.


----------



## moyekj

stuart628 said:


> sadly they are independent...I hope a future update would be made where you can sync homescreens, my shows everything!


Since they don't have user profiles, I actually would like them to be independent if I had more than 1.


----------



## schatham

stuart628 said:


> sadly they are independent...I hope a future update would be made where you can sync homescreens, my shows everything!


Your kidding! I guess I won't buy another one.


----------



## jimpmc

stuart628 said:


> sadly they are independent...I hope a future update would be made where you can sync homescreens, my shows everything!


I had asked this early on, and someone said it was synched based on your TiVo account. If you use multiple devices on different TVs do you really have to setup My List separately? That really makes no sense in the concept of watching streaming services anywhere.


----------



## omelet1978

Anyone tried to connect AirPods to the Tivo Stream? I looked at the website and it says Bluetooth 4.2 is on it.


----------



## smark

Noticed it messed up my ARC connection with my Sonos beam.


----------



## pldoolittle

Well, two day and two reboots. Last night the search stopped responding. Tonight the home button produced only a black screen.

The good news is that I loaded Reelgood UI and mapped it to a double tap on the tivo button. Much wider source/app support than Tivo stream.


----------



## stuart628

jimpmc said:


> I had asked this early on, and someone said it was synched based on your TiVo account. If you use multiple devices on different TVs do you really have to setup My List separately? That really makes no sense in the concept of watching streaming services anywhere.


it had me setup shows for every streamer, would be nice for a sync


----------



## cybergrimes

pldoolittle said:


> Well, two day and two reboots. Last night the search stopped responding. Tonight the home button produced only a black screen.
> 
> The good news is that I loaded Reelgood UI and mapped it to a double tap on the tivo button. Much wider source/app support than Tivo stream.


I haven't had any reboots or black screens since disabling the TiVo row customization. This *should be* something they can fix quick...


----------



## thyname

shupp872 said:


> Is anybody able to get any actual 4k content to play? the resolution options on the stream 4k max out at 4k @ 30 (and items like change resolution are greyed out). No matter what i play, it plays in the resolution selected. Dolby vision works fine regardless of the resolution. I have tried plugging it directly into my sony 4k tv, and my Denon receiver (which shows me the resolution of the video). It doesn't seem like any of the apps recognize that it can play 4k (tried Disney+, Netflix, Prime, and Plex)...
> 
> Scratch all this. Apparently the devices defaults to Dolby Vision priority, which disables 60 hz, and the automatic resolution / rate changing (along with several other things). Setting the priority to HDR causes it to reboot and re-nables all the options. With that all the services detect 4k and HDR and will play just fine. However, Dolby Vision appears to be completely disabled, and services don't detect it as an option. So it is kind of odd that it currently appears to be one or the other right now.


I did that, and I still cannot play any 4K content anywhere


----------



## cwoody222

shupp872 said:


> Is anybody able to get any actual 4k content to play? the resolution options on the stream 4k max out at 4k @ 30 (and items like change resolution are greyed out). No matter what i play, it plays in the resolution selected. Dolby vision works fine regardless of the resolution. I have tried plugging it directly into my sony 4k tv, and my Denon receiver (which shows me the resolution of the video). It doesn't seem like any of the apps recognize that it can play 4k (tried Disney+, Netflix, Prime, and Plex)...
> 
> Scratch all this. Apparently the devices defaults to Dolby Vision priority, which disables 60 hz, and the automatic resolution / rate changing (along with several other things). Setting the priority to HDR causes it to reboot and re-nables all the options. With that all the services detect 4k and HDR and will play just fine. However, Dolby Vision appears to be completely disabled, and services don't detect it as an option. So it is kind of odd that it currently appears to be one or the other right now.


Wow, just discovered this myself. Couldn't figure out why I was topping off at 30 hz. Disabled Dolby Vision and now I have more options. But then it won't PLAY in Dolby Vision.

So I either have to pick DV or HDR. Seems silly when Netflix is DV, and Amazon and others are HDR.

I was using my FireTV for HDR content and the Netflix app on my TV for DV and I was hoping this device would do both. Guess not.


----------



## aaronwt

IS this an issue with the TV not being able to use DV above 30Hz? My Stream 4K has had no issues with DV and 60Hz.

With the forced HDR I have only been watching content with DV. And then switching the setting to HDR10. At least this way I can view the content properly. But then the menus are annoying since they are too bright.


----------



## vurbano

isnt this device a poor attempt at what the tivo edge for OTA should be? I dont have one but does the edge for OTA run slingtv app? and integrate the channels into the guide? If so then I dont see the point in this dongle. If not then why the heck not?


----------



## cybergrimes

omelet1978 said:


> Question, if you buy 2 Tivo Stream 4Ks will your saved shows, season passes, or whatever the latest term for that is be saved on both devices or are they independent.
> 
> It would be nice to have everything sync. I'm debating on getting 1 or 2. I mostly would use it in the living room.


I've setup a second Stream last night, actually using it now and My Shows is synced with the first unit I setup two days ago. This includes "Recently Watched" on the home tab of the TiVo app too. If I get motivated I'll see how quickly changes between the two are syncing.


----------



## cybergrimes

Not sure which thread we are discussing this in but just used TiVo app/My Shows to open American Gods on Prime and it took me right to the episode list. It did not do this last time I tried.


----------



## cybergrimes

Not sure which thread we are discussing this in but just used TiVo app/My Shows to open American Gods on Prime and it took me right to the episode list. It did not do this last time I tried, yesterday or Monday whichever.


----------



## moyekj

cybergrimes said:


> Not sure which thread we are discussing this in but just used TiVo app/My Shows to open American Gods on Prime and it took me right to the episode list. It did not do this last time I tried, yesterday or Monday whichever.


From my experience from TiVo app it works if the Prime app is completely closed before you attempt to jump to it. If you leave Prime app running then next time I tried to launch a specific Prime App from TiVo app it doesn't work. From Reelgood app I have not been able to launch to a specific Prime show at all.


----------



## schatham

cybergrimes said:


> I've setup a second Stream last night, actually using it now and My Shows is synced with the first unit I setup two days ago. This includes "Recently Watched" on the home tab of the TiVo app too. If I get motivated I'll see how quickly changes between the two are syncing.


Thanks for this. I just ordered another one for the bedroom.


----------



## cybergrimes

schatham said:


> Thanks for this. I just ordered another one for the bedroom.


Glad it helped. I just went back to the main TV, shows added an hour or so ago were there so I added one on the main, immediately went downstairs and it was synced.
I'm sure that experience could depend on how well TiVo's servers are working on a given day but looking good so far.


----------



## cybergrimes

moyekj said:


> From my experience from TiVo app it works if the Prime app is completely closed before you attempt to jump to it. If you leave Prime app running then next time I tried to launch a specific Prime App from TiVo app it doesn't work.


Yep, ok I'm seeing that too.


----------



## foghorn2

BTW, if you choose a IMDB title from the Prime app, you wont get commercials. But you will get a lesser quality stream slightly stretched. Example- Dallas OS tv series and Dukes Of Hazzard TV series- compare it from this app to the FTV stream.

I say F em and just get the DVDs on to a server and stream them with Kodi.


----------



## stuart628

cybergrimes said:


> I've setup a second Stream last night, actually using it now and My Shows is synced with the first unit I setup two days ago. This includes "Recently Watched" on the home tab of the TiVo app too. If I get motivated I'll see how quickly changes between the two are syncing.


Interesting did you personalize at the beginning or just skip all that I don't think my streams are syncing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybergrimes

Signed into TiVo account, selected a few titles to help with recommendations or whatever. That's all I did.


----------



## Abextra

cwoody222 said:


> $50 intro price ends 5/27 so hurry up!
> 
> I got one yesterday and now have over 2 hour into trying to get it working! Hold off on buying one..


----------



## cwoody222

aaronwt said:


> IS this an issue with the TV not being able to use DV above 30Hz? My Stream 4K has had no issues with DV and 60Hz.
> 
> With the forced HDR I have only been watching content with DV. And then switching the setting to HDR10. At least this way I can view the content properly. But then the menus are annoying since they are too bright.


This could be right. I checked the only other device I have for DV content, which is an app on my tv and it shows at 24hz.


----------



## shupp872

aaronwt said:


> IS this an issue with the TV not being able to use DV above 30Hz? My Stream 4K has had no issues with DV and 60Hz.
> 
> With the forced HDR I have only been watching content with DV. And then switching the setting to HDR10. At least this way I can view the content properly. But then the menus are annoying since they are too bright.


Thanks for that, I initially assumed all the ports on the Sony XBR would handle and 'enhanced HDMI' signal, but for some dumb reason, only ports 2 and 3. Once plugged into port 2, the Stream 4k will do 4k @ 60hz with DV enabled. So at least that is better. Still bums me out that it won't auto switch between DV and HDR though. Thanks!


----------



## omelet1978

Couple of questions (mine is on order and I’m waiting).

1. Has anyone connected a hard drive to the Tivo Stream 4K? I’ve got 2 or 3TBs of movies on external hard drives I’ve connected to the Roku Ultras I have.

2. How does pause, fast forward , and rewind work on the Tivo remote? Not seeing those buttons on there and have seen some people complaining about that on here.

Thanks


----------



## spiderpumpkin

I received my TiVo Stream 4k today. First thing I did is disable Tivo Stream app and that removes it from the top of the home screen. App does return if device is rebooted but can be disabled again.


----------



## schatham

omelet1978 said:


> Couple of questions (mine is on order and I'm waiting).
> 
> 1. Has anyone connected a hard drive to the Tivo Stream 4K? I've got 2 or 3TBs of movies on external hard drives I've connected to the Roku Ultras I have.
> 
> 2. How does pause, fast forward , and rewind work on the Tivo remote? Not seeing those buttons on there and have seen some people complaining about that on here.
> 
> Thanks


It works like pause,ff, and rw on some apps. On Sling TV stuff it brings up a on screen menu for FF, rw and pause. You just use that.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

spiderpumpkin said:


> I received my TiVo Stream 4k today. First thing I did is disable Tivo Stream app and that removes it from the top of the home screen. App does return if device is rebooted but can be disabled again.


More on apps disabling, and other tips: https://community.getchannels.com/t/.../78


----------



## aaronwt

I noticed last night that the TiVo and Netflix app are stuck as the first and second apps on the list. I was trying to move the Reelgood app to the first position. But I could not move it past the Netflix app.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

aaronwt said:


> I noticed last night that the TiVo and Netflix app are stuck as the first and second apps on the list. I was trying to move the Reelgood app to the first position. But I could not move it past the Netflix app.


Apparently you'd have to disable TiVo features to do that. See the fourth bullet in the link I posted above. Then see Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up


----------



## aaronwt

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Apparently you'd have to disable TiVo features to do that. See the fourth bullet in the link I posted above. Then see Here's How to De-Tivo Your Stream + Speed It Up


I'm not at the point of doing that yet. The STream 4K has already been pretty quick in my use. But if I can't get rid of the forced HDR and have it automatically switch between SDR, HDR10, and DV, disabling the TiVo features won't do me any good.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

aaronwt said:


> I'm not at the point of doing that yet. The STream 4K has already been pretty quick in my use. But if I can't get rid of the forced HDR and have it automatically switch between SDR, HDR10, and DV, disabling the TiVo features won't do me any good.


Heh, I'm not even at the point of buying one yet. I stopped paying TiVo just to be a beta tester a long time ago. But I do appreciate seeing all the reports here.


----------



## Furmaniac

cherry ghost said:


> I don't use Sling but I'll still add to MyShows from Netflix and Amazon so they're in the same place.


Many things on Amazon Prime won't go on your My Shows list no matter how hard you try. Many things I have in my Prime watchlist I searched for on the TiVo stick. It didn't find them, or found them on Google Play Movies but not on Prime, and you can't add to the My sShows list if it's only on Google Play movies. So far it's a big disappointment to me.
This morning I had to reboot the thing because pressing the round home button brought me to a blank screen. The reboot fixed it but now I wonder how often I'm going to have to do that.
Roku and the fire stick contain hundreds if not thousands of apps. This seems to contain just a few. Again, I'm very disappointed.


----------



## DeltaOne

Here's a review of the TiVo Stream 4K from a tech guy with a popular YouTube channel.

Run length about 14 minutes. The good news? The remote is okay. The bad news? Everything else.


----------



## omelet1978

Overall my impressions are positive in that it a unified inbox for Netflix, Hulu, HBO, and SlingTv. Seems about as basic as it can be through. Just curious, why are there numbers on the remote when SlingTV and virtually all streaming services don’t use numbers?

Also, is there a way to import “My List” from Netflix into the “My Shows” on the Tivo Stream app?


----------



## moyekj

omelet1978 said:


> Just curious, why are there numbers on the remote when SlingTV and virtually all streaming services don't use numbers?


 Not sure either, but it does give a bunch of extra buttons that can be re-mapped to something more useful.


----------



## nyjklein

Anyone figure out yet if you can connect to the Stream4K over the network for remote control purposes?

Jeff


----------



## jimpmc

nyjklein said:


> Anyone figure out yet if you can connect to the Stream4K over the network for remote control purposes?
> 
> Jeff


There is an Android (phone) app made by Google that allows for Remote Control of Android TV:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.tv.remote

The nice thing with that is you can also use Voice typing from your phone for input boxes in any app (as opposed to Google Assistant) instead of using the onscreen keyboard with the remote. You can also type on your phone using it's keyboard which I find to be a lot quicker than typing with a remote.


----------



## BillyClyde

DeltaOne said:


> Here's a review of the TiVo Stream 4K from a tech guy with a popular YouTube channel.
> 
> Run length about 14 minutes. The good news? The remote is okay. The bad news? Everything else.


I think he was really harsh on it and was incorrect on some stuff. He seemed to hate due to mostly lack of some Plex things he personally does, so if you aren't engrained into the Plex stuff or care so much about those issues, most of what he hates is moot.

One of the things he said doesn't work is using an ethernet adapter, but mine worked as soon as I plugged it in without any issues whatsoever.

Also, the forced HDR isn't as bad as everyone is making it out to be. I already posted a link to someone explaining it and why it happens and how to fix it. As soon as I followed what it said it worked and looked really good, especially when I tried it on my new OLED which supports Dolby Vision, apparently the old version since he reported the Sony version isn't working, just like on the Edge.


----------



## aaronwt

BillyClyde said:


> I think he was really harsh on it and was incorrect on some stuff. He seemed to hate due to mostly lack of some Plex things he personally does, so if you aren't engrained into the Plex stuff or care so much about those issues, most of what he hates is moot.
> 
> One of the things he said doesn't work is using an ethernet adapter, but mine worked as soon as I plugged it in without any issues whatsoever.
> 
> Also, the forced HDR isn't as bad as everyone is making it out to be. I already posted a link to someone explaining it and why it happens and how to fix it. As soon as I followed what it said it worked and looked really good, especially when I tried it on my new OLED which supports Dolby Vision, apparently the old version since he reported the Sony version isn't working, just like on the Edge.


Wait? So you have a way to turn off forced HDR, and also have it automatically switch between HDR10, SDR, and DOlby Vision? Because that would be the only way I could turn off forced HDR. Since the majority of content I watch uses HDR10 or DOlby Vision. But I also still watch a large percentage of SDR content. Not to mention that the menus should also be in SDR. Forced HDR is the entire reason I've decided to return my Stream 4K units in a couple of weeks if it is not fixed. Or at least if they can tell me a fix is coming. But right now tech support has been clueless with the support tickets I've made.


----------



## BillyClyde

aaronwt said:


> Wait? So you have a way to turn off forced HDR, and also have it automatically switch between HDR10, SDR, and DOlby Vision? Because that would be the only way I could turn off forced HDR. Since the majority of content I watch uses HDR10 or DOlby Vision. But I also still watch a large percentage of SDR content. Not to mention that the menus should also be in SDR. Forced HDR is the entire reason I've decided to return my Stream 4K units in a couple of weeks if it is not fixed. Or at least if they can tell me a fix is coming. But right now tech support has been clueless with the support tickets I've made.


No. It's a way to make it look better. I turned off forced priority of Dolby Vision and made it HDR and the image was no longer washed out and looked great.


----------



## jaselzer

BillyClyde said:


> No. It's a way to make it look better. I turned off forced priority of Dolby Vision and made it HDR and the image was no longer washed out and looked great.


I think he was asking if there is a way to turn off forced Dolby Vision and HDR so that it happens automatically only when needed? At the moment is this available under the developer options? Or under developer options it is it simply possible to turn everything off


----------



## mattyro7878

DeltaOne said:


> Here's a review of the TiVo Stream 4K from a tech guy with a popular YouTube channel.
> 
> Run length about 14 minutes. The good news? The remote is okay. The bad news? Everything else.


This guy Lon previewed the crappiest box ever and then says its not that bad. He dislikes stuff the box was not designed to do. Ethernet? Didnt see it in the set up guide. Troubles with Plex? Too bad. HDR issues? Hopefully they will be fixed. Like I saud he crapped on it and then during the video he was like "i like that" "thats pretty cool". I dont know what to make of this review other than he said "dont buy it".


----------



## aaronwt

BillyClyde said:


> No. It's a way to make it look better. I turned off forced priority of Dolby Vision and made it HDR and the image was no longer washed out and looked great.


I never had an issue of being washed out, except for local HDR content from Plex. Which the Stream 4k isn't the best option for that anyway. Since it can't handle lossless codecs. But my issue was the forced HDR from SDR content which is way too bright. As well as menus that are too bright with forced HDR. Whether DV or HDr10.


----------



## moyekj

mattyro7878 said:


> This guy Lon previewed the crappiest box ever and then says its not that bad. He dislikes stuff the box was not designed to do. Ethernet? Didnt see it in the set up guide. Troubles with Plex? Too bad. HDR issues? Hopefully they will be fixed. Like I saud he crapped on it and then during the video he was like "i like that" "thats pretty cool". I dont know what to make of this review other than he said "dont buy it".


Yes essentially he crapped on what the box wasn't really intended to do, and praised what it was intended to, but what TiVo intended to do is probably the biggest fail - just doesn't work as advertised and too many holes in TiVo streaming data which they have had many years to try and fix and have not done so.


----------



## dadrepus

*Been playing around for a couple of days. For $50 not a bad first effort. Hopefully it will improve with updates. I wonder what the sales figures are? I recently saw it advertised on DEALNEWS.com so there's that!*


----------



## BillyClyde

jaselzer said:


> I think he was asking if there is a way to turn off forced Dolby Vision and HDR so that it happens automatically only when needed? At the moment is this available under the developer options? Or under developer options it is it simply possible to turn everything off


I understand what he asked, and I answered his question. I said "No", and then explained what I was talking about which prompted his question.

I haven't used the developer options.



aaronwt said:


> I never had an issue of being washed out, except for local HDR content from Plex. Which the Stream 4k isn't the best option for that anyway. Since it can't handle lossless codecs. But my issue was the forced HDR from SDR content which is way too bright. As well as menus that are too bright with forced HDR. Whether DV or HDr10.


Either way, I don't experience the issues you're mentioning of it being too bright or any other anomaly. It seems to map the SDR signal into HDR/Dolby Vision nicely for me. Dolby is definitely the better of the two though, when watching on my OLED.


----------



## aaronwt

YEs. An OLED can't get that bright in the menus because of the Auto Brightness Limiter. So full screen it would be much, much closer to the brightness that SDr would be than an LCD Tv is capable of. So full screen the OLED can't get much higher than 140 nits because of the ABL. Which is close to the 100 nits of SDR. While a TV like a 2018 TCL 6 Series can be almost six times as bright in that same situation. Around 670 nits. Which for me, is way, way too bright for menus.

I know when I've viewed OLED sets at friends houses the only way I can do it is in a completely dark room. Otherwise if there is light in the room or light from a window etc. the OLED looks too dim with HDR.


----------



## mobilelawyer

BillyClyde said:


> I think he was really harsh on it and was incorrect on some stuff. He seemed to hate due to mostly lack of some Plex things he personally does, so if you aren't engrained into the Plex stuff or care so much about those issues, most of what he hates is moot.
> 
> One of the things he said doesn't work is using an ethernet adapter, but mine worked as soon as I plugged it in without any issues whatsoever.
> 
> Also, the forced HDR isn't as bad as everyone is making it out to be. I already posted a link to someone explaining it and why it happens and how to fix it. As soon as I followed what it said it worked and looked really good, especially when I tried it on my new OLED which supports Dolby Vision, apparently the old version since he reported the Sony version isn't working, just like on the Edge.


Lon was harsh, but his reviews are written for a general technical audience, not TiVo-centric people like you will find in these threads. He is also very game-centric and always mentions gaming features with every product. I doubt many folks on these threads would ever give a moments thought to using the Stream 4K as a gaming device.

The elephant in the room is that the Stream 4K is a promising but clearly unfinished product. The plethora of technical issues discussed daily in these forums would never been seen or read by the typical off the shelf purchaser. They would simply return the product for a refund, which I am sure many did. Randomly cutting your TV on and off is a colossal blunder that needs to be fixed with a software revision, and TiVo needs to transparently address that and the HDR issues immediately. If they don't, there will be much more trouble down the road.


----------



## powrcow

mobilelawyer said:


> The elephant in the room is that the Stream 4K is a promising but clearly unfinished product.


It honestly feels like most consumer technology these days. Product X that came before had these problems and our new release fixes one of those problems, yet introduces several new things you didn't know could be problems.

They provided a remote! But the Stream 4k doesn't play well with HDMI CEC and you can't easily program the IR portion of the remote.

We'll aggregate your streaming content! But we won't do it the way TiVos have done it in the past.


----------



## BillyClyde

aaronwt said:


> YEs. An OLED can't get that bright in the menus because of the Auto Brightness Limiter. So full screen it would be much, much closer to the brightness that SDr would be than an LCD Tv is capable of. So full screen the OLED can't get much higher than 140 nits because of the ABL. Which is close to the 100 nits of SDR. While a TV like a 2018 TCL 6 Series can be almost six times as bright in that same situation. Around 670 nits. Which for me, is way, way too bright for menus.
> 
> I know when I've viewed OLED sets at friends houses the only way I can do it is in a completely dark room. Otherwise if there is light in the room or light from a window etc. the OLED looks too dim with HDR.


It also looks good on my projector, but of course you'll say that is also a dim display. While the display may be bright, that doesn't mean the video signal itself is. Display brightness can be tamed is all I'm saying, meaning like I said, a calibration.

It looks quite amazing on my displays, so I guess we will agree to disagree. Although as I said, I definitely agree the user should have the choice.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes a projector is dim in a bright room. You have always needed a light controlled environment with a projector.
Yes brightness can be tamed. But the picture is calibrated for actual HDr content, not fake HDr and menus. The menus are easily too bright for me but the fake HDR from SDr content is even brighter. If I were to calibrate for how the fake HDR looks, then real HDR would be way off. Which is why TVs are calibrated for SDr, HDr10, and DOlby Vision. Since the settings are going to be different for each content.


----------



## jakep_82

aaronwt said:


> I know when I've viewed OLED sets at friends houses the only way I can do it is in a completely dark room. Otherwise if there is light in the room or light from a window etc. the OLED looks too dim with HDR.


I'm brand new to OLED and HDR having just purchased an LG CX this past weekend (upgrading from a 2009 Panasonic plasma), but this was not my experience. Fresh out of the box before messing with video modes I started a 4K HDR video from Amazon, and my wife and I both had to literally shield our eyes because it was like staring into the sun. I had to switch to a cinema mode with warmer colors and lower light output to make it comfortable to watch. I can't comment on the Stream just yet because mine arrives tomorrow, but I fully expect to put it back in the box after testing it based on what I've read here and elsewhere. I won't be sending it back though because I believe that either Tivo or the hacker community will eventually fix it, and I'm willing to risk $50 on that possibility.


----------



## bareyb

Can you watch recordings from your other TiVo boxes with this or is it strictly for streaming like an Apple TV?


----------



## siratfus

bareyb said:


> Can you watch recordings from your other TiVo boxes with this or is it strictly for streaming like an Apple TV?


Hehe... everyone wants this. Tivo is either being stingy, in a hurry to get to market, or purposely not including it to not make the existing hardware obsolete? I dunno. But yeah, it's just like an Apple TV, Fire TV, Roku, etc.


----------



## bareyb

siratfus said:


> Hehe... everyone wants this. Tivo is either being stingy, in a hurry to get to market, or purposely not including it to not make the existing hardware obsolete? I dunno. But yeah, it's just like an Apple TV, Fire TV, Roku, etc.


I was thinking of getting one for my Garage/Home gym I'm setting up, but I already have an Apple TV out there so not sure it would add much to what I already have. If it could access my TiVo box I'd probably have gone for it.


----------



## leiff

Heres hoping they have an update That fixes things before my return window or ...


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

bareyb said:


> Can you watch recordings from your other TiVo boxes with this or is it strictly for streaming like an Apple TV?





siratfus said:


> Hehe... everyone wants this. Tivo is either being stingy, in a hurry to get to market, or purposely not including it to not make the existing hardware obsolete? I dunno. But yeah, it's just like an Apple TV, Fire TV, Roku, etc.


They are purposely not including it, so they can focus on streaming. We are currently nothing but a "distraction".


----------



## BillyClyde

aaronwt said:


> Yes a projector is dim in a bright room. You have always needed a light controlled environment with a projector.
> Yes brightness can be tamed. But the picture is calibrated for actual HDr content, not fake HDr and menus. The menus are easily too bright for me but the fake HDR from SDr content is even brighter. If I were to calibrate for how the fake HDR looks, then real HDR would be way off. Which is why TVs are calibrated for SDr, HDr10, and DOlby Vision. Since the settings are going to be different for each content.


I know what calibrating is and as I've said many times, this isn't my experience so I guess we will agree to disagree. The only thing I've had to touch a little is contrast and it's been worth it.


----------



## mschnebly

aaronwt said:


> Yes a projector is dim in a bright room. You have always needed a light controlled environment with a projector.
> Yes brightness can be tamed. But the picture is calibrated for actual HDr content, not fake HDr and menus. The menus are easily too bright for me but the fake HDR from SDr content is even brighter. If I were to calibrate for how the fake HDR looks, then real HDR would be way off. Which is why TVs are calibrated for SDr, HDr10, and DOlby Vision. Since the settings are going to be different for each content.


The brightness was the first thing I noticed on these. It really is brutal.


----------



## jakep_82

I got my Stream yesterday, and for me it's unusable on our new OLED (LG CX). I switched between DV and the other HDR mode, but menus and SDR content looks awful. It's way too bright and washed out. I could adjust my HDR picture settings to make it look better, but then any real HDR content would look awful. I'm tossing it in a drawer for now in the hopes that Tivo fixes it, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## leiff

Did anyone buy this for A1080PTV? That's what I'm using it on so the fixed HDR stuff doesn't bother me but I could save a lot of money by buying a firestick I guess And returning this


----------



## BillyClyde

jakep_82 said:


> I got my Stream yesterday, and for me it's unusable on our new OLED (LG CX). I switched between DV and the other HDR mode, but menus and SDR content looks awful. It's way too bright and washed out. I could adjust my HDR picture settings to make it look better, but then any real HDR content would look awful. I'm tossing it in a drawer for now in the hopes that Tivo fixes it, but I won't hold my breath.


Go into the display settings on the TS4K and switch from using Dolby Vision as priority to using HDR as priority. Dolby Vision is broken on this device, just as it is on their Edge DVR.


----------



## jakep_82

BillyClyde said:


> Go into the display settings on the TS4K and switch from using Dolby Vision as priority to using HDR as priority. Dolby Vision is broken on this device, just as it is on their Edge DVR.


I did. It looks just as bad because it's still forcing HDR for menus and SDR content. If it looks okay on your TV, then that's great for you, but it's unusable on my TV.


----------



## Noelmel

leiff said:


> Did anyone buy this for A1080PTV? That's what I'm using it on so the fixed HDR stuff doesn't bother me but I could save a lot of money by buying a firestick I guess And returning this


I got this for an older extra tv in the bedroom. It's 1080p. Looks fine to me. I have a new Roku tv in living room that's 4K. So I noticed the diff but I admit I have no idea what all this HDR / Dolby stuff even is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde

jakep_82 said:


> I did. It looks just as bad because it's still forcing HDR for menus and SDR content. If it looks okay on your TV, then that's great for you, but it's unusable on my TV.


OK fair enough, but what I don't understand from everyone complaining about this is that if it forces HDR/Dolby Vision, then your TV should also switch into that HDR/Dolby Vision mode, making it appear correct. This is what happens for me, so I don't know why it's not for everyone else. 

Isn't your TV switching into its HDR mode?


----------



## jakep_82

BillyClyde said:


> OK fair enough, but what I don't understand from everyone complaining about this is that if it forces HDR/Dolby Vision, then your TV should also switch into that HDR/Dolby Vision mode, making it appear correct. This is what happens for me, so I don't know why it's not for everyone else.
> 
> Isn't your TV switching into its HDR mode?


It does switch into Dolby Vision or HDR mode which is the entire problem. On a modern UHD HDR display that is reasonably well calibrated, SDR content will not look good when displayed on a TV in DV or HDR mode. The image is much too bright which destroys details in bright areas and makes the image harsh to view, and the colors are also way off. Doing a back to back comparison of the same content viewed on my Fire Stick 4K which properly switches modes to the Stream which does not, the difference is significant. SDR content looks dramatically better on the Fire Stick.


----------



## BillyClyde

jakep_82 said:


> It does switch into Dolby Vision or HDR mode which is the entire problem. On a modern UHD HDR display that is reasonably well calibrated, SDR content will not look good when displayed on a TV in DV or HDR mode. The image is much too bright which destroys details in bright areas and makes the image harsh to view, and the colors are also way off. Doing a back to back comparison of the same content viewed on my Fire Stick 4K which properly switches modes to the Stream which does not, the difference is significant. SDR content looks dramatically better on the Fire Stick.


Hmmmm, I don't see the same thing here. All I ever had to adjust was maybe contrast a little, but that's a simple thing to do on the fly. After I do this it looks awesome with what Dolby does to the signal!


----------



## jakep_82

Have you watched any actual Dolby Vision content? If I adjust the picture settings to make SDR content look okay, then actual DV content looks terrible. I'm not willing to mess around in video settings every time I want to watch DV content. Again it's great that you like the way it looks, but for an awful lot of people it's a dealbreaker as I'm sure you've seen by all the complaints on this board and elsewhere. I'm not sending mine back in the hopes that Tivo fixes it, but it won't be connected to my TV again unless a firmware update is released.


----------



## cwoody222

Can someone share some pics of what this bad DV, always on HDR problem looks like?

I’m also not seeing it.

I do care about my picture but I guess I’m not SUPER picky.

I don’t see the washes out colors or anything and my non-HDR stuff on the Stream looks fine to me.

I’m just curious what others are seeing.


----------



## BillyClyde

jakep_82 said:


> Have you watched any actual Dolby Vision content? If I adjust the picture settings to make SDR content look okay, then actual DV content looks terrible. I'm not willing to mess around in video settings every time I want to watch DV content. Again it's great that you like the way it looks, but for an awful lot of people it's a dealbreaker as I'm sure you've seen by all the complaints on this board and elsewhere. I'm not sending mine back in the hopes that Tivo fixes it, but it won't be connected to my TV again unless a firmware update is released.


I use my calibrated DV input on my OLED that I've used in the past to watch DV content like Lost in Space, See, The Morning Show, etc. Now I watched many channels from Channels DVR and they've appeared normal and actually look better than when I watch it in SDR.

I don't normally watch DV content in my living room though now. I now watch it in my theater on my projector now that I've tried the new Dolby Vision LLDV trick I've been reading about the last few weeks. It also looks much better there now too.

All I am saying is, even if you have to tweak the contrast a little or whatever, once you see what Dolby Vision processing can really do to the regular standard def signal once it is set right, I think you would also feel it's worth the little to no effort.


----------



## jakep_82

BillyClyde said:


> All I am saying is, even if you have to tweak the contrast a little or whatever, once you see what Dolby Vision processing can really do to the regular standard def signal once it is set right, I think you would also feel it's worth the little to no effort.


You have a fundamental misunderstanding of Dolby Vision. It's not an enhancement meant to be applied to any video. Please stop trying to convince me that I should like the Stream's broken implementation of dynamic range settings. SDR content does not look good to me on my TV when viewed with the Stream. Period.


----------



## BillyClyde

jakep_82 said:


> You have a fundamental misunderstanding of Dolby Vision. It's not an enhancement meant to be applied to any video. Please stop trying to convince me that I should like the Stream's broken implementation of dynamic range settings. SDR content does not look good to me on my TV when viewed with the Stream. Period.


Oh believe me, I understand fully. Have a great day.


----------



## Bierboy

powrcow said:


> It honestly feels like most consumer technology these days...


In my experience not NEARLY as bad as this fiasco is.


----------



## aaronwt

BillyClyde said:


> Hmmmm, I don't see the same thing here. All I ever had to adjust was maybe contrast a little, but that's a simple thing to do on the fly. After I do this it looks awesome with what Dolby does to the signal!


You shouldn't need to adjust anything, that would be a PiTA to be constantly adjusting the contrast. Its why you have settings specific to SDR and HDR content. So you don't need to be constantly changing the settings.when you switch between SDR, HDR10, HLG, and Dolby Vision content. My TV has settings specific to each of those four formats.

The last thing I want to do is to have to adjust something everytime I start watching something with a different dynamic range. Because each day I am watching multiple things with at least three of those formats.
Sent from my Tab A 8.0


----------



## BillyClyde

aaronwt said:


> You shouldn't need to adjust anything, that would be a PiTA to be constantly adjusting the contrast. Its why you have settings specific to SDR and HDR content. So you don't need to be constantly changing the settings.when you switch between SDR, HDR10, HLG, and Dolby Vision content. My TV has settings specific to each of those four formats.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is to have to adjust something everytime I start watching something with a different dynamic range. Because each day I am watching multiple things with at least three of those formats.
> Sent from my Tab A 8.0


Picking up your remote and clicking contrast by a few clicks is hardly a tough task, especially for the image benefits it presents. It's barely more steps than switching inputs. How lazy can people get now, sheesh.


----------



## osu1991

I unplugged the TS4K last night. The last few days YouTube video was freezing while the audio continued playing. Plex/Emby were still having problems on it too. Just too much aggravation, when all I want to do is watch something trouble free.

If they update it sometime in the next 6 months, I’ll give it another go, but now the old reliable 4K Fire Stick is back in action and things are right again in the streaming device world.


----------



## jakep_82

BillyClyde said:


> Picking up your remote and clicking contrast by a few clicks is hardly a tough task, especially for the image benefits it presents. It's barely more steps than switching inputs. How lazy can people get now, sheesh.


My wife would throw the Stream in the trash if I told her she had to learn how to dig through picture setting menus to watch her shows without me. For reference, she thought it looked terrible too.


----------



## BillyClyde

jakep_82 said:


> My wife would throw the Stream in the trash if I told her she had to learn how to dig through picture setting menus to watch her shows without me. For reference, she thought it looked terrible too.


Well for reference I don't actually have to change anything either. The only exception has been going from some streaming based shows to something like SD blurays and back again, but I had to do that before anyway, even when things would auto switch and each was in SDR 709. The differences were the specs from each source video, not whether it was SDR or HDR. It's not like it was totally unwatchable as is being made out, it was just to get it even better was why.

I honestly believe something isn't set right for it to be as bad as you and others are making it out to be. And I don't mean in an obvious way. I mean looking at the settings it seems right as it should, but as I discovered, it didn't become right until AFTER I disabled Dolby Vision as the forced mode and made it HDR forced instead. It was only then that the colors, brightness, etc. snapped into place and looked good.

idk, it really doesn't matter. Just do what you guys feel you must. It's your money and equipment after all and your personal enjoyment of that is all that matters so even if it's the best looking video ever created, if you yourself don't like it, then that's all, end of story.

Maybe instead of saying "it's the worst ever", possibly pushing away potential buyers who would like it, you can say something like "I don't like what it does and how it looks, but you might"? There's got to be a reason why TiVo and other sources like Sony UHD BDs force it on, if nothing else because they know it's superior, when set right. Dolby Vision processing is known the world over as the best processing for HDR and I am sure they know what they're doing, even when converting SD to HDR. As I said though, it should always be a choice and that's the very best option of course.

Be safe everyone! I'm out of this one now.


----------



## Bierboy

BillyClyde said:


> Picking up your remote and clicking contrast by a few clicks is hardly a tough task...


But you're still missing the point; you shouldn't HAVE to do that. It's ridiculous.


----------



## BillyClyde

Bierboy said:


> But you're still missing the point; you shouldn't HAVE to do that. It's ridiculous.


I'm not missing any point. It's not ridiculous when you can see the quality you can get by doing so. I guess I am in the minority as someone that is willing to work a little to get the best I can.

Let's just all agree to disagree please. It's obvious none of us will change our minds.


----------



## cybergrimes

BillyClyde said:


> Let's just all agree to disagree please


You're the only one arguing that it looks right though, so, like you said "I'm out of this one now."


----------



## jaselzer

BillyClyde said:


> I'm not missing any point. It's not ridiculous when you can see the quality you can get by doing so. I guess I am in the minority as someone that is willing to work a little to get the best I can.
> 
> Let's just all agree to disagree please. It's obvious none of us will change our minds.


I agree that if it works for you and you're comfortable with it it's absolutely fine. Personally if I tried to adjust the TV every time I watched it, my wife would simply leave the room and go watch TV on some other television. I am perfectly happy adjusting the TV for 10 or 15 minutes before I watch a show but it would drive my wife's nuts


----------



## mdavej

Problem with all of this is no amount of adjustments will truly fix the picture. HDR Tone Mapping is the best band aid at the moment, if your TV has such a setting. But the always on HDR bug has to be fixed by the developer. If AT&T TV is indication, it must be pretty hard, if not impossible to fix. Their Android TV box has had the HDR bug for over 3 years now. But their is a glimmer of hope since Nvidia Shield was able to fix theirs. However that may have required new hardware.

If it doesn't bother you, either your TV is masking it well enough or you are blind. The problem still exists and needs to be fixed.


----------



## aaronwt

BillyClyde said:


> Picking up your remote and clicking contrast by a few clicks is hardly a tough task, especially for the image benefits it presents. It's barely more steps than switching inputs. How lazy can people get now, sheesh.


??? I hit one button and all my HDMI switches change to the correct input, the device turns on, the Receiver turns on and switches to the correct input and the TV turns on switches to the correct input. That's been the way for me for more than a decade in my setups. I currently use Harmony remotes with Harmony hubs to accomplish this. Otherwise I would need a crazy number of remotes since my two UHD setups have at least fifteen devices in each.

Why would I want to go into the picture settings everytime I start watching something? It has nothing to do with laziness. There should be no need to do it. And there isn't with all the other UHD devices I own. But they properly switch between the different dynamic ranges.

The Sony UHD BD players are the only Dolby Vision players that force DV on the user. It has to do with the way Sony initially half assed their DV. It's also the entire reason I did not upgrade my Sony x800(HDR10 & HLG) to an X800M2(DV, HDR10, HLG). I got a Philips one instead. .

I only wish I had not sold my Oppo UHD BD player a few years ago. Of course they don't force DV on you. And neither does the Panasonic UHD BD players. And they are both a step or two above the Sony UHD BD players.


----------



## cybergrimes

aaronwt said:


> I only wish I had not sold my Oppo UHD BD player a few years ago


Did you get a good price for it? I've noticed lately it's got quite the price tag on it. Not sure what's comparable, considered selling mine a few times...


----------



## aaronwt

cybergrimes said:


> Did you get a good price for it? I've noticed lately it's got quite the price tag on it. Not sure what's comparable, considered selling mine a few times...


I sold it before they stopped making it. So I basically covered 98% of what I paid for it, since I had purchased it on sale. There were a bunch of issues with the player initially. Too many for me to deal with. Of course they eventually ironed them out. But it took awhile. I will say this though, I never had any issues with my Sony x800 or Philips 7502 players.

But if I had even held on to my Oppo, I most likely would have still sold it for the crazy prices they were going for. After they announced they were exiting the disc player market.


----------



## vike

Regarding Stream4K access to DVR content:


Mikeguy said:


> Not currently. Although TiVo's CEO said, back in January, something like, that's something to look into/consider. (Some of us instead think, it should have been looked into/considered earlier and be there now.)


That's one way of putting it. Another would be that at this stage for TiVo to launch their own branded streamer complete w/baby peanut remote that CANNOT INTERFACE WITH THE DVR THEY HAVE BEEN SELLING FOR A GENERATION AND IS THEIR ONLY SOURCE OF BRAND AWARENESS just marks them as TOO STUPID TO LIVE. In this context the baby peanut is somewhere between a sad joke and a slap in the face, the TiVo logo grinning up at you taking on a decidedly sarcastic edge ("Hi, I'm a TiVo. No, you can't watch TiVo with me. Hahahahaha!").

What on earth is so broken in their brains that this seemed even moderately reasonable? We have long had a generic TiVo app that can access DVR content from our Android PHONES, but today's TiVo can't provide an app at least as functional for THEIR OWN BRAND NEW DEDICATED DEVICE?! Other than "Yeah, they used to have smarter people, now the ones left don't have what it takes to develop working software any more," what possible excuse can be offered for this level of blundering self-parody?

With the corporate shenanigans of the past few years, it's been hard for me to maintain much hope of "TiVo" surviving as anything but a label on a weapon in some patent troll's war chest, but the launch of the TiVo Stream 4K w/o connectivity to TiVo DVRs may have killed those hopes for good. Coming alongside the withdrawal of the FireStick app and cessation of development on the Roku and Apple TV apps, TiVo has basically reneged on the full portfolio of promises to TiVo buyers regarding their "coming soon" affordable multi-tiered whole-home TV solution. Delivering the Stream4K with a TiVo app right out of the gate would have gone a long way to restoring their credibility - now every month that goes by without that app just digs the hole deeper. Perhaps worst of all, this glaring misstep detracts from the very real promise of wrapping multiple popular streaming services with a single search engine and content browser. Instead, "TiVo launches new device that can't talk to TiVos" becomes the groaner punchline to CE's longest-running shaggy dog story.

What a mess.


----------



## BillyClyde

aaronwt said:


> ??? I hit one button and all my HDMI switches change to the correct input, the device turns on, the Receiver turns on and switches to the correct input and the TV turns on switches to the correct input. That's been the way for me for more than a decade in my setups. I currently use Harmony remotes with Harmony hubs to accomplish this. Otherwise I would need a crazy number of remotes since my two UHD setups have at least fifteen devices in each.
> 
> Why would I want to go into the picture settings everytime I start watching something? It has nothing to do with laziness. There should be no need to do it. And there isn't with all the other UHD devices I own. But they properly switch between the different dynamic ranges.
> 
> The Sony UHD BD players are the only Dolby Vision players that force DV on the user. It has to do with the way Sony initially half assed their DV. It's also the entire reason I did not upgrade my Sony x800(HDR10 & HLG) to an X800M2(DV, HDR10, HLG). I got a Philips one instead. .
> 
> I only wish I had not sold my Oppo UHD BD player a few years ago. Of course they don't force DV on you. And neither does the Panasonic UHD BD players. And they are both a step or two above the Sony UHD BD players.


"A Philips one....". Well that answers my quality question. .

You're using a Harmony remote in answer to a "lazy" statement? That's a good one too. I also have a Harmony btw, so I'm not saying you are or it's a bad thing. It's just funny from a first world problem perspective.

You also mention Panasonic. So are you going to sit here and tell me you or anyone with one of those players here never, ever go into the menu system while playing a disc to tweak the HDR Optimizer setting up or down a few clicks based on the HDR brightness of the movie? This is absolutely no different, if I even have to do that, which I said I actually don't.

Perhaps you haven't read about the Dolby Vision trick using the Sony players? Many agree on the virtues of converting to DV, when set right. From the looks of it, Sony didn't half-ass anything. If it weren't for them this trick would never have happened, although that wasn't their intent, but it is actually amazing what they were able to do in terms of Dolby Vision if you ask me. The only thing they got wrong is not giving the choice to auto switch and I agreed with that from the very beginning. Quality is not an issue if you know what you're doing.


----------



## BillyClyde

cybergrimes said:


> You're the only one arguing that it looks right though, so, like you said "I'm out of this one now."


That we can agree on, although I'm not the only one.

Have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend and don't forget why we honor this holiday. May God Bless the veterans who gave their lives for us so we have the freedom to bicker about meaningless things like this HDR bug.


----------



## vurbano

vike said:


> Regarding Stream4K access to DVR content:
> 
> That's one way of putting it. Another would be that at this stage for TiVo to launch their own branded streamer complete w/baby peanut remote that CANNOT INTERFACE WITH THE DVR THEY HAVE BEEN SELLING FOR A GENERATION AND IS THEIR ONLY SOURCE OF BRAND AWARENESS just marks them as TOO STUPID TO LIVE. In this context the baby peanut is somewhere between a sad joke and a slap in the face, the TiVo logo grinning up at you taking on a decidedly sarcastic edge ("Hi, I'm a TiVo. No, you can't watch TiVo with me. Hahahahaha!").
> 
> What on earth is so broken in their brains that this seemed even moderately reasonable? We have long had a generic TiVo app that can access DVR content from our Android PHONES, but today's TiVo can't provide an app at least as functional for THEIR OWN BRAND NEW DEDICATED DEVICE?! Other than "Yeah, they used to have smarter people, now the ones left don't have what it takes to develop working software any more," what possible excuse can be offered for this level of blundering self-parody?
> 
> With the corporate shenanigans of the past few years, it's been hard for me to maintain much hope of "TiVo" surviving as anything but a label on a weapon in some patent troll's war chest, but the launch of the TiVo Stream 4K w/o connectivity to TiVo DVRs may have killed those hopes for good. Coming alongside the withdrawal of the FireStick app and cessation of development on the Roku and Apple TV apps, TiVo has basically reneged on the full portfolio of promises to TiVo buyers regarding their "coming soon" affordable multi-tiered whole-home TV solution. Delivering the Stream4K with a TiVo app right out of the gate would have gone a long way to restoring their credibility - now every month that goes by without that app just digs the hole deeper. Perhaps worst of all, this glaring misstep detracts from the very real promise of wrapping multiple popular streaming services with a single search engine and content browser. Instead, "TiVo launches new device that can't talk to TiVos" becomes the groaner punchline to CE's longest-running shaggy dog story.
> 
> What a mess.


ditto. ditto. ditto. Tivo could solve all of their problems by allowing liveTV streaming apps like hulu live TV, tivo streaming app or etc on their other equipment like the edge. All of that horsepower sitting there with networking, DVR functions and storage already there. Do they not want to piss off the cable providers? Also The 4k remote is a bad joke and so is the idea that a 50 dollar dongle is ever going to turn into a real DVR. I wonder how many streams it could serve up before it bursts into flames. LMAO. I just dont understand why there had to be a new dongle device to begin with.


----------



## cwoody222

vurbano said:


> ditto. ditto. ditto. Tivo could solve all of their problems by allowing liveTV streaming apps like hulu live TV, tivo streaming app or etc on their other equipment like the edge. All of that horsepower sitting there with networking, DVR functions and storage already there. Do they not want to piss off the cable providers? Also The 4k remote is a bad joke.


You're assuming in my Hulu WANTS to support another operating system and would allow local recordings?

The former is a maybe and the latter is a hard no.

Why does no one understand it's not because TiVo doesn't WANT TO, it's because the companies who need to participate don't care to.

Direct your anger at Hulu, this is up to them. It's not like TiVo would said "no".


----------



## Mikeguy

Haven't seen the TS4K listed at Amazon or Best Buy, yet--I assume that TiVo is keeping these initial weeks to itself. I wonder if the TS4K will be selling at the "full" ~$70 price at Amazon and Best Buy, etc. once it finally gets there (I assume that it ultimately will be offered at other retail outlets), or if there will be a discounted pricing available there as well.


----------



## mdavej

BillyClyde said:


> Picking up your remote and clicking contrast by a few clicks is hardly a tough task, especially for the image benefits it presents. It's barely more steps than switching inputs. How lazy can people get now, sheesh.


Can you help this guy with his contrast settings?
Video output has wrong colors


----------



## BillyClyde

mdavej said:


> Can you help this guy with his contrast settings?
> Video output has wrong colors


He's using it on an SDR TV. Completely separate issue. Nice try though.


----------



## Robert Simandl

mdavej said:


> Problem with all of this is no amount of adjustments will truly fix the picture. HDR Tone Mapping is the best band aid at the moment, if your TV has such a setting. But the always on HDR bug has to be fixed by the developer. If AT&T TV is indication, it must be pretty hard, if not impossible to fix. Their Android TV box has had the HDR bug for over 3 years now. But their is a glimmer of hope since Nvidia Shield was able to fix theirs. However that may have required new hardware.
> 
> If it doesn't bother you, either your TV is masking it well enough or you are blind. The problem still exists and needs to be fixed.


I just noticed TiVo has quite a sale going on the Edge right now (first time I'm aware of, usually it's just been sales on Bolts) and came here to see if that HDR bug had been fixed yet. Guess I'll pass on the Edge and just keep using the Bolt and Roamio for a while longer. Thanks for saving me some bucks.


----------



## mdavej

Robert Simandl said:


> I just noticed TiVo has quite a sale going on the Edge right now (first time I'm aware of, usually it's just been sales on Bolts) and came here to see if that HDR bug had been fixed yet. Guess I'll pass on the Edge and just keep using the Bolt and Roamio for a while longer. Thanks for saving me some bucks.


Streaming stick has the bug, not the Edge.


----------

